# ex-IUI'ers - no pregnancy talk allowed



## Susan01

Hi ladies,
I know a few of us are finding lots of pregnancy and baby talk quite difficult at the moment, so perhaps we could try an additional thread where the pregnancy subject is banned. You're all very welcome to post!

I'm off out for my book group now (have to go late so I can do my injection   )

Hope I've not offended anyone


----------



## Arnie

Aha, but can I rant on about wedding stuff?!!!!! Dont get me started on the ongoing sage of the wedding cake, hee hee! ... and the constant rowing with BF about just about everything!    Off to have shower and cook dinner xxx


----------



## Guest

I thought you were joking Susan!!!

Hello my lovelies   

Hurrah, a place for the baron, crazy one to post again  Was feeling very lost 

How was your book club Susan?  What are you reading?

So what kind of wedding cake are you going for Arnie?  Hope you'll be posting lots of pics on **, can't wait to see it all  Think if OH and I _ever_ get married (  ) we'll have a cake in the shape of a campervan 

Have a busy weekend planned, housework tomorrow , party tomorrow night  (our friends emigrating to Australia), dinner at OHs nans on Sunday and a big long run afterwards, hopefully will be ready for the half marathon in March.. eeeek!! 

Hope nobody on our other thread has taken offence, love you all and am very happy for you but I couldn't really join in 

xxx


----------



## Tama

Hello Susan, thank you for the new thread   I'm sure you haven't upset anyone   Hope you are having a nice evening. I'm off to bed, after my busy one day at work I can't keep my eyes open   Hope you're okay xx

Arnie just tell BF that you know best and take over   That's what I did   xx

Shemonkey you are not baron    Sounds like you have a busy weekend planned. I think I could sleep all weekend but the only problem with that is it will be Monday and that means work   So lovely to have you back to chat too, missed you and was feeling lost myself xx

Right must sleep back tomorrow xx


----------



## Guest

Night night Tama, sleep well







xxx


----------



## Arnie

shemonkey, so are you starting to take it personally that all your friends seem to be leaving the country?! Hee hee! Cake nightmare is basically down to fact that my aunt has always made the cake for girlies in my family, putting mil out a bit as she wanted to do it so compromised and said she could do a tier. This has led to row with my mum and several awkward conversations with aunt and still not sorted out! Argh! Well off to sleep now. Talk later xx


----------



## Guest

Hee hee, not taking it toooo personally!! Would say at least we've got lots of options for holidays but think I'd need to be knocked over the head with a heavy duty frying pan to fly to Oz and that would probably mean another gash to my forehead!! Can they do a tier each or something? So funny how weddings start all sorts of little squabbles!! Am in bed now, have a very painful ear and have gone a bit deaf, night night xxx


----------



## Susan01

Hello everyone  

Tama - hope you slept well. Yey it's the weekend!



Arnie - lots of wedding talk allowed   I think you should tell them both that if they're going to row about it, you'll just go out and buy one.   

OK, random witter warning - I have just formulated a theory that Arnie's children-to-be couldn't face the shame of being born to an unmarried couple   . Or perhaps you just needed the rowing practice that weddings bring to get ready. Shemonkey - have you thought of a wedding as an alternative to tx? My DH is convinced that my sub-conscious won't let me have children until I'm the same age as my mum was when she had me (40). Hope I don't have to wait that long....

I don't know if this is reassuring to anyone else, it was for me. My cousin had 1 child 8 years ago, and apparently they had tried for another and it didn't happen. So now at the age of 42, when they'd given up on the idea, she's pregnant!

Right think I'd better have a coffee and some breakfast.


----------



## Guest

OH doesn't want to get married again Susan having been in a hideous marriage before, i really thougt by the time I turned 40 I'd be married with at least 1 kid but it obviously wasn't meant to be  Breaks my heart when I see everything I want happening to other people, wonder if I just don't deserve it enough but hey ho just have to get on with it and make the best of what I've got 

Am still in bed having a lovely long lie in as ear throbbing?!! You can't do that when you've got kids hee hee!!!

Xxx


----------



## Susan01

It's obvious that you have a lovely caring OH though Shemonkey - and that's worth a million weddings.

I had a lovely peaceful walk with the dog yesterday, and a luxurious lie in this morning followed by a quiet potter round the kitchen listening uninterupted to Radio 4. Yup, couldn't have done that with kids   .

Quick rant - went to a lovely yoga class on Thursday morning (having rearranged my teaching to fit it in). Some STUPID IDIOT woman turned up with her small child, and proceeded to join in the yoga class while he just ran around, eating fruit out of a very crinkley packet and playing with a loud toy, accompanied by regular cries of 'no don't sit under me, I'm about to jump, NO MOVE!'. I thought the least she could do was make a tactful exit when we did the 'relaxation', but no, I had to lie there with a 3 year old running round me in circles. Does motherhood completely addle peoples brains? She might be happy putting up with the distractions of her darling child, but it doesn't mean everyone else in the world enjoys it too...


----------



## Guest

How annoying Susan   I have to say parents like that seriously p*ss me off, I love kids but it's like they have an attitude that you should just put up with their kids being irritating because that's what kids do or something 

am still in bed... really should get up and do some housework  

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, thanks for starting this thread xx

Well where has the mini heatwave gone, it's cool, windy and cloudy up north. Think I'll get the house tidied up today while I still can because nothing is going to get done by me in the next few weeks.

Shemonkey, nice to have the chatty you back xx

Arnie, not long now until the wedding, but don't worry nothing changes, wet towels, pants, socks etc will still be left lying around the house for you to pick up, bins will still always be waiting for you to empty them.....


----------



## Susan01

Nah, stay in bed Shemonkey and stuff the housework! How's the ear?

Right, better go and join DH for a coffee....


----------



## Guest

Ear reaaaally hurts  used to get lots of ear infections when i was little and it feels a bit like that, can't hear a thing... may have to invest in an ear trumpet..










Hey Hippy, have just noticed you're having EC on your birthday







!!!!! That has to be a good sign surely?!! Probably not exactly what you want to be doing on your birthday though 

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, when they ask me for my date of birth for the record check at the clinic I'm just going to say "36 years ago today"


----------



## HippyChicky

Oh and did I say that test day will be wedding anniversary, I'll have had 13 injections as well (13 being my lucky number)


----------



## Guest

All sounding good







xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Evacuate Evacuate !!!!!! I'm very windy today !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest




----------



## HippyChicky

right, I'd better get another load of washing in the machine and get a bit of housework done, will be back later


----------



## Dona-Marie

Just a quick one to say HI to u all


----------



## HippyChicky

Hiya DM


----------



## Guest

Hey Dona, how are you honey?










     xxx


----------



## Susan01

Hippy - the lucky coincidences are really piling up!

Hi Dona!

What's all this talk about housework.... I'm starting to feel guilty...


----------



## Guest

Don't worry Susan, I keep getting distracted.... it's amazing how interesting the Commonwealth Games can seem when I've got floors to mop and a toilet to clean







 xxx


----------



## Fran74

Oh Flippin'eck Susan, I have enough trouble keeping up with one thread, how am I meant to keep checking two?   

Shemonkey, hope your ear gets better. Oh, and it is all MEANT to happen to you just as much as it is meant to happen for other people, it just hasn't happened YET!!

Hippy,    for the perfect anniversary present for you.


----------



## Dona-Marie

I am good waiting for my dad to turn up so i can get spoilt 



       xxxx


----------



## Susan01

Sorry Fran


----------



## Dona-Marie

talking of housework sorry ladies but id done all mine by 12 and i also baked a Victoria cake too what a good girl am I NOT


----------



## Guest

Hey Fran, you'll keep up  !!!

Mmmm I love victoria sponge... stick some in the post for me Dona 

It's hilarious in our house today, OH has to shout so I can hear him, he's got a bad back and I'm hobbling around with my bad shoulder  We were saying earlier that it won't be long till we're racing along the promenade on our mobility scooters








...safer than segways anyway 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Anyone watching Strictly?


----------



## HippyChicky

I'm watching Come Dine With Me. Is Harry Hill on tonight or tomorrow night ?


----------



## PompeyD

I am Shemonkey    Waiting to see Ann Widdecombe do her Salsa   

Hippy Harry Hill back on tonight at 7.10, looking forward to seeing the knitted character I've missed it   

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend


----------



## Guest

Haha, Ann widdecombe was soooo funny last week  Cannot _wait_ to see her salsa!!!

recording Harry Hill, I love the knitted character, wonder what he'll be doing this time?










And then X Factor







.. woo hoo, I love Saturday night telly


----------



## HippyChicky

thanks Pompey


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Bookmarking


----------



## Guest

Snuggled down with a big bar of Green & Blacks cherry and X Factor


----------



## Guest

And it's on for 2 and a half hours!!!!!!!!


----------



## Susan01

Enjoy Shemonkey!

We're having a very domestic evening. Lots of cooking going on.


----------



## HippyChicky

only 2 more injections to go and I'm making sure hubby does not do them on my right hand side ever again, tonights one really hurt and I was crying


----------



## Susan01

Hippy.  Wow though, only 2 to go!

Better go and do mine.


----------



## Guest

Hippy and Susan xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Feeling a bit sad that the thread has been split up after our group being together for such a long time but I can understand it I suppose it'll just take me some time to get used to it


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hippy - Sorry to hear you have a very sore tummy   Only 2 to go! I bet your relieved x


----------



## Guest

Bee, not really been split.. I think most of us will end up posting on both, it's just that the chat on the other thread was all about pregnancy which was hard for some of us to join in with   Hope you don't feel too sad   xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Feel really bad that you feel sad   xxx


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies or should I say good morning   

Shemonkey hope you had a good night in front of the telly   I haven't had it on all night! xx

Hippy hope the injection wasn't too bad last night   xx

Susan you okay hun? xx

Tobee don't be sad sweetie, like Shemonkey said it was just hard for us to join in when it was about pg stuff. We are all still here for each other just in a neutral setting   xx

Pompey hope you and the girls are okay and of course your dh   xx

Dona hope all is well with you hun xx

Right it has been a very long day. My sister and her dh have just left after a very late dinner, the plumbing didn't   really go to plan   They started at 3pm and finished at 10.30pm   I'm sooooooooooooooo sleepy so will be back in the morning (well later) to catch up xx


----------



## Guest

Morning Tama   xxx


----------



## Susan01

Bee - like Shemonkey and Tama said, the plan wasn't to split the thread. My idea was more that we could have a 'bumps and babies' thread and a general everything else thread. Perhaps we should rename!

Hope you had a nice evening with your sister Tama. I was tucked up nice and early after a late one the night before for my book group. We were reading The Children's Book by A S Byatt, and with my other one I ready Andrea Levy The Long Song (Booker shortlist) which was a very good read.

Time for breakfast....


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps


----------



## Guest

Morning all   

Morning Susan and Kitten   

xxx


----------



## Tama

Morning (again) ladies, I've only been up 45 minutes   Haven't slept that late in ages! Off to get some bits for brunch so will be back later   x


----------



## Arnie

Ha ha! This is more like it! Havent been on for 2 days and 4 pages to read through      So yesterday we had BF's neice here from about 12 and then took her back about 5.30 and then babysat .... by the end I was well and truly 'child outted'!    not helped by the fact that she got very upset when seeing BF tell Alfie off (for running off and getting lost and then being retrieved by this woman who was obviously not at all impressed by our dog controlling skills!   ) and for the next 2 hours would just start crying for no reason.  BF just fell asleep and I distracted her by dressing and undressing a doll for (no lie) an hour ... and therein lies the reason for daft baby brain women not realising a child in a yoga class is a no no! I think you have to turn your brain off otherwise you'd be jumping out the nearest window! 
Tama, we slept til 9.30 this morning and have just had bacon and scrambled egg sandwiches, yum!    and then this afternoon we're off to the hotel we're getting married in to try out their high teas .... we're having tea and cake after the service  .... and a little champagne maybe!
Bee, I think this is the ideal compromise, if we want to worry about pregnancy or babies then our gang are on one thread and if we want to avoid thinking/talking about such stuff then we can come on here   
Hippy, is it right that you're having a scan tomorrow and EC on Wednesday or no more scans for you?
Susan, not too long til your baseline scan now, praying all good and you're ready to start stimming    
Ok, off to check the other thread ..xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh peeps I am so excited its halloween soon yay


----------



## Guest

Tea and cake sounds nice but like the sound of champagne more









Yep nearly Halloween







and OHs birthday 

Off for dinner soon and a run later although not sure that's a good idea, been in agony with shoulder and ear but can't let my friend down!

xxx


----------



## Tama

Well ladies I was very very naughty! Had a few phone calls before I finally got out of the house to get bacon and eggs for brunch, then dh asked if I could go to B&Q for some bits he needs for today so by the time I'd done all that stuff it was 1.30 so thought sod the bacon and eggs and got a KFC   Now have a very full tummy and feel like I need a nap but have so much house work to do plus the dogs need walking   

Arnie hope the venue is lovely and enjoy the cakes   xx

Shemonkey can't believe you are going for lunch and then a run! You are my hero   I feel like I need a sleep and the thought of a run makes me feel a little   Hope you have a good day xx

Susan hope the scan next week goes well, Wednesday is it? Hope you're having a good weekend xx

Hippy so when is the next scan? Is that tomorrow? Sorry my brain is fried! Hope you are okay   xx

Hope everyone has a lovely sunny day like we have it's like summer again, no joke you don't even need a jumper today   Right better get on!


----------



## daisy22

Missed strictly as had to go to work!    Was anne's salsa really funny?


----------



## HippyChicky

Tama & Arnie, you're right, next scan is tomorrow morning and EC hopefully Wednesday, I'm so scared this time, I hope and pray I have enough decent eggs to make a few nice embies. Just had a bit of a funny turn earlier, had a strong coffee when I was out this morning and it's triggered a bit of a migraine, the nausea is passing slowly but I've got a really bad headache.


----------



## Guest

for good news at your scan Hippy 

Had a bath earlier before we went out and when I got out OH was giving me a massage on my shoulder while I sat on the side of the bath and I passed out so off to dogs tomorrow to find out what's wrong, think it's all to do with my ears! Anyway off for run now 

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Shemonkey, take it easy sweetheart xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, are you sure you should be going for a run ?


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey take it easy sweetie, not sure running is a good idea if you have passed out!   Did laugh when you put you are going to the 'dogs' rather than the docs   Sorry not a laughing matter but made me giggle. Hope you are okay and that they can find out what is wrong. I know that 'ear' things can upset your balance etc so be careful xx

Hippy so sorry you haven't felt well, so nasty to get headaches like that   Hope you are feeling a little better this afternoon. I have just noticed that EC is the same day as your birthday! Doh, I'm sure this has come up before but that is a good sign   I am sure there will be some lovely eggs ready for EC that will become healthy embies   xx

Daisy you okay hun? How has work been? Hope it's not been too busy. Did you get things sorted out I know you said there had been a nasty 'thing' happen at work so hope that has all be sorted out now   Are you off today? Looking forward to our chat tomorrow   xx

Just had a nice hour out with the dogs in the sun. I can't get over how lovely today has been   It always makes you feel better when the sun is out and the weather is warm. Oh plus it helps that I went shopping yesterday   I didn't buy any clothes (too fat) but did buy some fab shoes and spent rather a lot of money on some Clarins blusher!!- did I tell you all this already   Sorry my brain really doesn't seem to be working!   Right off to make a nice cup of tea. Will pop back later to see what you have all been up to. xx


----------



## daisy22

Hi Tama, Yes I am looking forward to tomorow too!    Cant say too much about the work thing 'on line' but I'll tell you about it tomorow. Big doo doo IYKWIM!! Clarins stuff is gorgeous!!- Its nice to have something like that- and it'll last for ages!! Just off to cook a sunday roast!


----------



## PompeyD

Shemonkey hope you're okay and taking it easy


----------



## daisy22

Shemonkey- Not sure you should be going for a run if your feeling faint hun


----------



## Guest

Oh no I'm ok, I'm quite a tough cookie really... probably should be sent to the dogs though   Run done, had to walk a bit of it but feel a bit better for it, ears just ringing very loudly   off to have a shower and then watch strictly and x factor   xxx


----------



## Susan01

Shemonkey - going to the dogs   I like! Hope you get your ear sorted out and feel better soon.

Hippy - hope you get rid of that headache. I found this the most stressful part last time (well, except the 2nd week of waiting...).

Sounds like you've had a nice weekend Tama - it has been lovely today hasn't it. I'm hopeful again that my tomatoes might continue ripening.

Ugh, feeling really tired today. Walk with the dog was supposed to perk me up, but I think it's had the opposite effect. And I'm not looking forward to going to work tomorrow - sometimes it just feels too much like hard work   and I know I don't exactly have the toughest job in the world, but it would be so nice to wake up in the morning without that sinking feeling....

Thanks for all your positive thoughts for my scan on Wednesday. I think I'd start tearing my hair out if I'm not down regged after a month!


----------



## Guest

Bugger... thought Strictly was on at 6.30  Watching Harry Hill again though, love the Eddie Stobart stuff!!!! Air consumption critical... haha 

It has been beautiful today Tama, supposed to be like it all week 

How's your poor head now hippy? 

How were the tea and cakes Arnie?









Have you seen Ann doing the salsa yet Daisy? Did you see it Pompey? I was literally crying I was laughing so hard









Bee, hope you're not so sad anymore, you know we love you 

Susan, are you whipping up something delicious in your kitchen tonight?







I'm sure you'll be downregged on Weds  Sorry you feel bleugh about work, it's horrible when you have that feeling 

Right I'm going to see if I can be inspired by a sweet potato?!!

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Susan, it'll be the dregging thats making you tired, hopefully Wednesdays scan will be good and you can start stimming. Well it's official, i no longer have any energy, hopfully the injection I'm about to get hubby to do will be my last Menopur (only got the dreaded stinging Pregnyl to do tomorrow) and only 4 more sniffs to do as well (2 tonight and 2 tomorrow morning)


----------



## Guest

Fingers crossed it'll be your last Menopur Hippy    xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, still got the headache and still feel a bit sick, I do remember last time I got very dizzy on the last night of Menopur, so maybe this is just my body reacting to the huge amounts of drugs


----------



## Guest

Yes it probably is Hippy, it is a huge amount of drugs for your body to suddenly be bombarded with and I don't expect it likes it very much, hardly surprising that it protests about it really   Still, I've got everything crossed that it'll all be worth it   xxx


----------



## Susan01

Yes, Arnie, how was the high tea?

We're having lamb, tomato and flageolet bean casserol with roast pots. Mmmmm....

Speaking of which, I'd better go and check those roast pots.


----------



## Guest

Mmm sounds yummy   We had roast pork at OHs nans earlier but I'm sooo hungry again   xxx


----------



## Tama

Evening all

Well the house looks better   Just about to watch a film with a glass of wine. As we had KFC neither of us are very hungry but may have some apple and plum tart later that I made   

Hope everyone is okay   and has a good evening   xx


----------



## Arnie

It was lovely    BF kept saying, are you sure this is just for 2 people     we managed to scoff it all though.  Will have to email hotel manager in a bit and say yep, all of the above!!!  So row of today BF 'can we have flags at the door to the marquee?' Me 'no, they're naff, its not a soddin medieval themed wedding!' 
Hippy, sorry you've been feeling rough today, our bodies take a lot of punishment during tx   Am sure tomorrow's scan will be absolutely fine and show lots of lovely follies ready for EC
Susan, i'm sure you're going to be properly downregged on Wednesday     , a month of no hormones is enough to drain anyone   
So Shemonkey, were you inspired by a sweet potato?!!! Doesnt sound good passing out ... are you sure OH wasnt practicing his vulcan death grip? Probably is to do with the ear infection, hope you wore a wooly hat to run in! 
Tama, it has been gorgeous today, we've just been out for a walk with Alfie and caught the last of the sunshine    was really full until you mentioned kfc   
Daisy, how was your roast? I really must get our oven fixed, we havent been able to have a roast for months!


----------



## Guest

Flags   ??!!


----------



## Tama

Vito the flags Arnie   Maybe some mini fairy lights but NO flags   The venue sounds lovely and so does the afternoon tea. I'm just warming the tart and some custard   xx 

DH is on the pc in the study downloading some films that his friend gave us and every time I say is it done yet he says another 5 minutes, which means he is surfing the net looking at Timberland boots and leather sofas   

Next week I am starting my diet, again! I seem to spend my life on a diet - I blame the dodgy thyroid   I looked at myself the other day and just thought you fat cow so tomorrow is D day. DH will not know what has hit him - think that's why I've told him he can have a glass of wine and pudding   

x


----------



## Guest

Don't believe for a minute that you're fat Tama   I'm sure I nearly knock people out when I'm running with my **** , it's a whopper!!! xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Tama - Tart sounds lovely by the way   Are you sure you don't want to move up north nearer to me   

Shemonkey - Did you have that run in the end or are you resting after feeling faint earlier   

Arnie - Love the idea of cake n tea for your reception   All you need is a few cath kidston accessories   

Daisy - Hello honey, hope the work thing is not too horrendous   

Kitten - Hello my lovely   

Pompey - Hello to you too   

Huggies -   

Hippy - Best of luck for tomorrow I will be thinking of you    

Susan - Hope wed brings you the best news and you can move forward

Right I'm off to get my x factor fix, is anyone routing for anyone in particular?


----------



## Guest

Yep went for a run Bee, I'm hardcore   Liking Matt, Aiden, Mary and Treyc (although don't like the way she spells her name!) and she did also sing one of my favourite songs ever   xxx


----------



## Guest

Can I say that I really like the Joe Maceldry (how do you spell his name?!!) song, haha!!


----------



## HippyChicky

I'm a walking accident, I have another discomfort to take my mind off my tender tummy, I've pulled a muscle in my neck when I was having a bath last night and it really hurts, can't move my neck to the left without being in pain, oh bugger !!!! Will get my wheat bag on it when I get back home from the clinic later.


----------



## Guest

Hope your neck feels better soon Hippy  Lots of luck for your scan today xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hippy - Hope your neck feels better soon ouch! Get some deep heat or deep freeze hon x


----------



## tobeornottobe?

X-Factor - O.k favourites are Aiden, Paige, and Rebecca. Shemonkey I thought the same thng when I saw how Treyc name was spelled


----------



## Tama

Hippy hope the scan goes well and that the neck feels better soon    Look forward to hearing your news later xx

Shemonkey I haven't see any X Factor this time round   Since Sharon left I've kind of gone off it but maybe I need to give it a watch   Hope you are okay hun     xx

Susan how are you feeling today? xx

Tobee hope you are having a nice lazy day   Or do you have something nice planned? xx

Well better get my clothes on and head off to work. Will be back once I get to work to have a catch up   xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning

I have to say not getting into x factor


----------



## Tama

Morning Kitten, did you have a good weekend? I've not been into X Factor and haven't seen any of this new series! xx

It is so nice again today hope the builders have turned up today to do the render!


----------



## Kitten 80

Its loverly here I might sit on a bench and read a book


----------



## daisy22

Just have to say I'm loving Mary byrne on X factor!! She makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up!! Just fabulous!


----------



## Kitten 80

Tlking of hair I had one growing out my bloomin chin


----------



## daisy22

kitten!


----------



## Kitten 80

Thats it isnt it turn 30 and all go's down


----------



## Tama

Kitten    I noticed one on my (.)(.)      Guess when you turn 34 like me you will have that to look forward too, they travel down the body    xx

Daisy you okay hun? xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Ah you kidding thats normal for me I have really hairy nipples    and they are long have to shave them


----------



## daisy22

Hi tama,

I've got to do an extra shift tonight now- can we reaarange our chat for thurs night hun?


----------



## Tama

Kitten   

Daisy sorry you are having to work, yes Thursday is good for me    How long is the shift? Bet you are in need of some sleep! xx


----------



## daisy22

Hi hun,

yes pretty tired! normal 12.5 hour shift!!!!


----------



## Tama

OMG    I would be asleep after 8 hours    x


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten - I think your fab you crack me up      Snap with the hairy chin   

Tama - Been out for coffee this morning with a friend then got another friend over this afternoon so more socialising for me   Hows work hon?

Daisy - 12.5 hour shifts   You Rock! 

Off to get some crumpets and marmite


----------



## Kitten 80

I am glad Tobee I wont tell you were eles I am hairy


----------



## tobeornottobe?

your bum   Sorry hon couldn't help it


----------



## Kitten 80

How did you geuss that


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Lucky Guess   Hows work are they being good to you?


----------



## Kitten 80

yes they are leving me alone


----------



## Tama

Tobee sounds like a nice day    Work has been okay, it's 3pm so only another 3 hours 15 minutes left    Not that I'm counting! xx

Kitten I won't tell anyone about your hairy (.)(.)    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I think all my dignity has gone anyway    so don't mind


----------



## HippyChicky

Well I'm all booked in for 8am Wednesday, ec at 9am. Saw the consultant who said that even though I've only got what looks like 4 very good follies they are going to go into all the slighly smaller one and see what they can get out of them. They'll also be draining my cyst as well, who know, a few follies could be hiding behid it.


----------



## Kitten 80

Good luck Dippy


----------



## Tama

Hippy wishing you tones of luck sweetie. I'm sure there will be some lovely eggies         xx


----------



## HippyChicky

thanks ladies. the Dr who saw me last week that I took a dislike to was quite nice today, he even said maybe the nasal spray should have strawbery in them to make it taste a bit nicer when it runs down the back of the nose after I'd told him how glad I was to stop using the horrible stuff. So it's just the stinging Pregnyl to do tonight, must use the Emla cream this time to stop it hurting.


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten (AKA Hairy Mary!) -   Glad work are leaving you alone and not being a pain in your very hairy butt   O.k I'll stop with the hairy jokes now   

Hippy -   for a lovely bunch of eggies on wed can't wait to hear how you get on   Drug free day tomorrow! Woop woop!

Hi Tama - Not long to go now and then you'll be free! x


----------



## Kitten 80

you make me smile


----------



## Tama

Hairy Mary I like it     Kitten did you get out to read your book? xx

Tobee I'm watching the clock    I really need to be a 'lady that lunches' but dh doesn't think much to the idea when I bring it up    How was your afternoon? xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Kitten, start worrying when the time comes when you can plait your nipple hair


----------



## Kitten 80

I can't plait nipple hair but I can with me butt hair


----------



## Tama

okay if it starts to look like you can plait it that is when you start to worry   Either that or we market you on Britain got talent


----------



## Kitten 80

I thougt I might start a new fashion


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten - One word - VEET   

Tama - Havin a chill at the mo  thanks just waiting for friend to arrive then lots of chatter


----------



## Kitten 80

that stuff burns    i have phoriasis


----------



## Dona-Marie

afternoon all u lovley ladies been away 2 days and loads to catch up on 

not much happening here but did get spoilt over the weekend yeah now the dog has a bag on now my dads gone


----------



## Kitten 80

HI DM


----------



## Dona-Marie

Hi kitten 

Shemonkey    

Love u all


----------



## PompeyD

Hippy hope your trigger goes well tonight    and glad that the Doctor was nicer today.

Lovely to read about all your excess hair stories


----------



## Tama

VEET is evil stuff Kitten not sure about putting it on your (.)(.)     

Tobee hoping you are having a lovely    with your friend    xx

Pompey lovely to see you hun    How are you getting on with the girls today? First day at home without dh and all that. xx


----------



## Guest

Glad scan was ok Hippy and good luck for Weds   xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

evening shemonkey how is the ear 

Cant believe its only 10 week to xmas eek not even thought of it yet MIL and SIL ave already started


----------



## Susan01

Evening everyone,

Hi pompey and DM   

Hippy, it sounds like you might get a few more eggs than last time, I'll keep my fingers tightly crossed for you.

Kitten


----------



## Tama

Evening Susan, you okay hun? How have you been today? What time is your scan this week? xx

Hippy I also have everything crossed for you sweetie   xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Pregnyl done and it hurt like a bugger, I swore in my head but not out aloud, so 36 hours to go and counting till ec and my 36th birthday, 13 lucky injections done and we'll get the best anniversary pressie ever


----------



## Susan01

Great Hippy - lets hope it's your last injection ever.

I missread your post as 'the best anniversary pessary ever'


----------



## Tama

Hippy I'm sure that your birthday and then anniversary is a good sign     xx

Susan hope you're okay   xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan01 said:


> I missread your post as 'the best anniversary pessary ever'


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, I hope in 2 weeks time you're doing your trigger shot xx

Tama, how are you ?? xx


----------



## Susan01

So do I hippy! I don't think I could cope with down-regging any longer   

I'm ok thanks Tama. Survived another day's teaching!


----------



## Kitten 80

Evening all hope your all ok.


----------



## Arnie

well done on getting your final injection out the way hippy! X


----------



## Guest

Ippy hurrah nearly there and the trigger will give your folkestone a lovely boost!! Night night xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps 

i had another dream guys i really wont to do you no what with dh but worried about the crinone gel its clumpy and not sure if its ok if it comes out i emailed nurses last week and no one came back to me


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten - I'd go for it hon don't think it'll be a problem with the gel, how about doing the deed before you apply your next lot of crinone? You randy mare!   

Hi all feeling a bit rough today, head is hurting, gonna chill today. What has everyone got planned for the day?


----------



## Kitten 80

Its so hard to decide


----------



## Dona-Marie

morning crazy ladies 

hope u r all well afm well nowt much just bored


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies

Finally finished the stack of work on my desk so can log onto FF    How is everyone? 

Tobee hope you have had a nice relaxing day with your feet up    xx

Kitten like Tobee said maybe try 'it' before using the gel    xx

Hippy hope you are enjoying the drug free day hun xx

Shemonkey how are things with you today hun? xx

Susan glad you got through another day of teaching    When is half term? xx

Arnie how is operation no flags coming along    Can't believe your bf really wants them    Do you think he is just winding you up? Hope you are okay xx

Daisy hope the night shift wasn't too bad. Good job that you had to work really as dh called me to say someone had jumped in front of a train and the line was closed! I had to go collect him from Colchester and we didn't get home until 9pm!! Hope you are resting today    xx

Pompey hope everything is okay with the girls and that Mia has put on some weight    xx

Huggies/Dona/Fran/Fraggles hope you lovely ladies are all okay    xx


----------



## daisy22

Good luck for EC tomorow hippy!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Think I will just have a play


----------



## PompeyD

Tama glad work didn't get in the way of FF all day    Why do people always jump in front of trains during rush hour    didn't give you much of an evening by the time you got home. All good here thanks   

Hippy lots of luck for tomorrow, got everything crossed for some great eggs for you 

Bee hope you've had a good day chilling


----------



## HippyChicky

thank you everyone, hubby took me out to the Llama Karma Kafe to take my mind off it all. Going to have an early night tonight as well be setting off to the clinic at 6:30am tomorrow. Will try and get on here when I get home tomorrow afternoon, hubby is on strict instruction to wrap me up in the duvet on the sofa when I get home.


----------



## Kitten 80

yes and not move for at leasta week


----------



## Tama

GOOD LUCK Hippy       for tomorrow and      for tomrrow as well. Hope it all goes really well for you    xx

Pompey glad all is well and that the girls are okay    I can't think of anything worse than death by train, maybe by painkillers and gin but def not infront of a train    We had no evening really, had a frozen pizza as it was quick and went to bed not long after. Dh then woke up at 2.30 with tummy pains and never got back to sleep bless him - I didn't know this as I was flat out    xx

Daisy how are you hun?    xx

Hope you're okay Kitten    xx


----------



## daisy22

Think i have a chest infection. Coughing for england and now being sick. Got pain in my chest too.


----------



## Guest

Daisy, hope you feel better soon   xxx


----------



## daisy22

Thanks hun. How are you?


----------



## Guest

Ok xxx


----------



## Tama

Oh no Daisy! Hope you feel better soon     xx

Shemonkey you okay sweetie? xx


----------



## Guest

Yes am ok just want my shoulder/arm/ears to stop hurting, had to have a lie down at work this afternoon   How are you? xxx


----------



## Tama

Ah that's rubbish hun, hope you soon start to feel better    Yeah I'm okay just counting down the last few minutes before home time    Need an early night as last night was a late one and I need my sleep    What do you have planned for this evening? Just chilling? xx


----------



## Tama

Good Luck for tomorrow Arnie, will be thinking of you and have everything crossed   xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

shemonkey sending u loads and loads of    and u too daisy 

AFM off to have some supernoddles i think


----------



## Guest

Hippy.....










and....
























for tomorrow honey  xxx


----------



## Susan01

Hippy,
Good luck!

And happy birthday too.


----------



## Guest

Friendship is like wetting your pants... everyone can see it but only you can feel it's warmth, hee hee


----------



## tobeornottobe?




----------



## Kitten 80

Morning


----------



## Guest

Morning honey 

how are you feeling today Daisy? 

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

you ok hon?


----------



## Fran74

Oooh, still no word from Hippy. I'll have to check again later. 

Hey ho.


----------



## daisy22

Hope everythings gone well Hippy!

Thanks shemonkey- Yes- am feeling a bit better today- still coughing like I've got a 50 a day habit!!   But dont feel so rough!! How are you chick?


loving your friendship analogy- could also add it can start to smell after a while!!!!!


----------



## Tama

Afternoon all

Still no news from Hippy - was hoping we'd have heard by now........  

Daisy glad you are feeling a bit better hun   xx

Shemonkey you okay hun? xx

Fran you okay? xx


----------



## Guest

Where's Hippy? Hope you're ok honey   

How's everyone else today?   

Not feeling good at all, have been crying with the pain today   Can't take the codeine and diazepam at work cos they knock me out and send me a bit la la so sticking to nurofen during the day but they don't even scratch the surface, never felt pain like this in my life and normally have high pain threshold... ouch ouch ouch   Can't go running either and not allowed to drive   Sorry to witter on... xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Shemonkey    sorry your in pain honey


----------



## Guest

Kitten, you ok my lovely?

Also worried about the effect all these pills are having on my already knackered fertility   

xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

shemonkey


----------



## Kitten 80

I am sure they wont do any harm honey , I am ok I think maybe I have thrush


----------



## Fran74

Shemonkey, hope you feel better soon. Will chocolate help? I have about 100 crunchies and curlywurlys that I can send your way?


----------



## Kitten 80

I will settle for a jar of olives


----------



## Tama

Oh Shemonkey what a nightmare for you   Can you have a couple of days off work, rest up and take all the drugs you can? Do you have an appointment to see a specialist so they can start to help with the neck? Having had a nasty neck injury from my car accident two and a half years ago I know how nasty neck pain can be and being in that much pain is just no good. Really hope things start to get better       xxx

Hippy             xx

How is everyone? I've had a nice afternoon so feeling okay plus had my order of vits arrive so am about to stock up my little day pots   May even try on my new reeboks again and just walk round the house


----------



## HippyChicky

sorry ladies, decided to watch my Shaun of the Dead Bluray when I got home.

Well from my 5 follies I got 3 eggs, I made sure they tried the lonesome one on my left ovary and it had an egg in it. They could see it as painful for me when they tried to reach it and were going to give up but I told them to carry on, the pain was worth it  Got a lovely bruised arm and hand when the anesthetist tried to get the venflon cannula in, so the Dr tried my other arm on a deeper vein and it worked. Just feeling a bit sleepy and crampy now. Got to phone them tomorrow morning to get and up date and if it's worked we got back on Saturday for a 3dt. Had to laugh when the person in the lab said happy birthday to me over the intercom then all the staff in the theatre sang happy birthday to me. Hubby has me sat on the sofa with the duvet and the laptop, I'm not allowed to moved unless its because I need to go to the toilet.


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, any news from your scan ?? Hope you can start stimming now xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Well done honey    and happy Birthday


----------



## Tama

Well done Hippy, sorry it was a bit painful but worth it   Rest up and I'm sending you dividing vibes       and a very  HAPPY BIRTHDAY as well   xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

well done hippy


----------



## Guest

Well done Hippy, fabulous news and hope you get good news in the morning     

Any news yet Susan? Hope you're ready to start stimming     

Am waiting for referral Tama, it's my shoulder that's bad, I've damaged the trapeze nerve or something   and it goes all the way down to my fingers and up into my neck, it's my blooin' right shoulder too and I have to do a lot of writing at work   Can't really take time off cos self employed and we're always short of money   Have wanted a pair of those reeboks for ages, let me know what they're like   

xxx


----------



## daisy22

Shemonkey- NURSE DAISY talking now!!!   ...............

Dont go to work tomorow and friday- go back monday if you feel better- you need to rest and working will only make it worse.

take the meds you need and get some relief and some rest- only constant use of pain killers will cause probs- yours is an acute need.

Warm pad or hot water bottle.

No running at all FTM!

If you can try and see a either a chirpractor or an acupuncturist or pref both.

Consider a tens machine- perfect for neck pain- and no drugs!!!

So consider yourself told!! Your too precious to be suffering like this   




Congrats Hippy- its fab news- glad dh is looking after you!!!


----------



## PompeyD

Hippy well done on your 3 eggs, keeping everything crossed for some lovely embies      Wishing you a very Happy Birthday too   

Shemonkey sorry you're in so much pain, hope it improves soon     

Susan hope all went well with your scan     

Hello everyone else


----------



## Susan01

Great Hippy - brilliant that you got your 3 eggs. I hope they fertilise as well as last time for you. Sorry to hear you're feeling sore, but I hope it's all worth it            I was going to text this afternoon, but I've been out of signal! And I love your story about your happy birthday rendition! Hope you manage to have a nice evening.

Shemonkey - I'd listen to Nurse Daisy if I were you!   

AFM -   ready to go! I had the main consultant for the first time, and he took a really quick look and straight away gave the go-ahead. He looked rather amused that I'd been down-regging for 5 weeks. So I've now got a massive bag of menopur, and start stimming tonight. I was feeling pretty wobbly about it all today, but the consultant was lovely, and I saw the sympathetic nurse who saw me through my egg collection and embryo transfer last time. Just hope it works.....


----------



## HippyChicky

good luck with the stimming Susan, hopefully you'll be ready for ec in weeks time


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey I really hope you can see someone soon, keep calling them and asking for an appointment   It must be very hard to work for yourself but I do think Daisy is right, maybe a couple of days plus the weekend to try to rest ready for next week - I know this may not be an option but if you can swing it do   I will let you know about the reeboks, they are sooo comfy so hoping that they will just help tone my rather nasty bum and upper legs   xx

Evening Daisy hope you are okay hun xx

Hello Pompey   xx

Susan so so happy you are ready to rock and roll hun - PMA it will work       xx


----------



## daisy22

Hi Tama!!   


Thats fab news susan!!!   

Happy birthday hippy   

Really got to go and get ready or I'll be late!!!


----------



## Huggies

Brilliant news Hippy -     you get good news tomorrow.     Hope you are having a 'relaxing' birthday and get DH to do all the running around for you.

Susan - Glad you have been given the green light- stage 2 here you come and hopefully you will feel a lot better on the stimming drugs    

Shemonkey - I think you should be taking all the painkillers you need - if you are in that much pain then your body is telling you it needs some extra help and rest


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Shemonkey - to make it better , wish you wern't in so much pain 

Hippy - Wowee        Super News! glad dh is looking after you and you are resting  
and a very special birthday too 

Tama - Those trainers sound fab may have to give them a go next year - new years resolution an all that 

Susan - I am so pleased for you, and glad you got to see the nice consultant and nurse, time will fly now and you'll be having ec in no time 

Hi to everyone else  Gonna watch 4.3.2.1. Film with dh tonight as it has that singer/rapper from Plan B in it


----------



## Dona-Marie

susan over the moon u can start stimming

Shemonkey do has daisy says sounds like a plan

AFM calling it a nite got a bad head coming so off for a bath and bed i think

Good nite god bless and sweet dreams 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Arnie

Evening all!
Well done on those follies Hippy, sooooooo glad they sedate me so heavily I probably sleep through the whole EC or if not I never remember anything.  Sounds like a plan resting up on the sofa, hopefully with hubby looking after you! What a way to celebrate your birthday! xxx
Susan, phew! what a relief that you've finally got the go ahead to start stimming.  What dose of Menopur have they put you on this time? I think its only natural that you feel a bit wobbly now and again, but will be hoping and praying that this time is your time        
Shemonkey, are you getting a lift to work then? If you cant afford the time off you've got to try and take it as easy as possible   , what you need is one of those attractive neck braces, hee hee! Actually, would really recommend investing in a physio as that was the only thing that finally sorted my neck and shoulder out. I wouldnt worry about the painkillers adversely affecting your fertility, you're not going to be on them that long, you just need them to get through the next few days.
Night Dona, hope you managed to avoid a bad head    
Tobee, hope you enjoy the film, did you buy anything today?
Howdy the rest of you crazy gals xxxx


----------



## Susan01

I'm on 4 powders this time Arnie, starting at a higher dose than last time. I'm worried it's going to take me all night to get my injections ready!!


----------



## Guest

Great news Susan, have you done your first jab yet? Really hopr it's yours and Hippys time     

Yep OH driving mr to work   

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

thanks for all the birthday wishes, it's definitely been a birthday with a difference this year. I'm really aching deep inside, my ovaries and tummy are sooooo sore, if you'd seen the pressure the anesthetist was putting on my belly to try to move my follie lower down, think a few more paracetamol are required to get me through the night


----------



## Guest

Take cate honey     xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

I promise I will Shemonkey, not going to rush around like I did last time


----------



## Guest

Ah good   xxx


----------



## Guest

I hate it when I pour cereal into a bowl then go to the fridge only to find there's no milk   

Anyone watch the apprentice?

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

we're recording the apprentice, I love the bits of it on Harry Hills TV Burp.


----------



## Susan01

Sounds horrible Hippy!

Shemonkey, is it your bad shoulder or your funny ear thats affecting your spelling tonight? Whatever it is its an excellent excuse for taking tomorrow off work.

1st jab done!


----------



## Fran74

Nice one Hippy, hope you're not too sore tonight. Roll on SAturday. Hippy Birthday to ya.

Bee, I wnt to see PLan B on Monday night- he were ace. Let me know what the film is like. 

Shemonkey, I would listen to Nurse Daisy, she seemed to know what she was on about. Nah, I can't get into the apprentice- i'm an x factor girl meself.

Good luck with stimming Susan. 

G'night all.


----------



## Guest

Yay to first jab Suan!! How was it? How was the mixing?

Oh no what have i spelt wrong?! Think it's the drugs, they knock me out in the evening ears feeling much better!

Xxx


----------



## Guest

Im x factor too fran but love apprentice, they're such mullets!! Xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, hope you start to feel better soon


----------



## Guest

Fingers crossed for good news this morning Hippy       xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Hippy sending you tones of dividing vibes hun, good luck       xx

Shemonkey how are you feeling today hun? Have you taken any of the stronger pills?     xx

Morning Kitten you okay hun? xx


----------



## Kitten 80

yer i am ok hon you


----------



## Tama

Hiya Kitten    Ah yeah I guess I'm okay xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am actully Lieing I feel CR&P


----------



## Tama

Ah sorry hun


----------



## HippyChicky

well only 2 out of our 3 eggs fertilised, feel a bit down about it all, if only they'd increased my drug dosage would I have had a better outcome


----------



## Kitten 80

Hon im sure everything will be ok


----------



## PompeyD

2 is a lovely number Hippy I only had 2 out of 4 eggs fertilise      Keeping everything crossed for you     

Susan great that you can start stimming, I'm sure you'll be mixing those 4 powders in no time at all in a couple of days   

Shemonkey how you feeling today? Hope you're taking all the pain killers you can    

Tama sending you hugs   

Morning (or should that be afternoon!) Kitten


----------



## Kitten 80

Lol evening as ive been up for ages


----------



## HippyChicky

pompey, I'm going to use 2 twin baby bunnies as my avatar, it brought you luck so who knows .........


----------



## Susan01

I like the avatar Hippy. I hope it brings you luck.

Sorry to hear that one egg didn't fertilise, but at least you have 2, which is just what you need         . Hope you're looking after yourself today.


----------



## daisy22

I can see why you feel dissapointed but look at pompey- she had 2 and now they are beautiful babies!!! Sending you lots of positive vibes!!!!!


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hippy - Keeping everything crossed for your two embies, really like your avatar too! Will you get a call tomorrow honey?

I'm not feeling too well so gonna have a sleep and come back on later I just wanted to check in on you hippy


----------



## Tama

Hippy sorry you lost one but very pleased you have two lovely embies           I will keep everything crossed for you hun. When do you go in for ET, tomorrow?   xx

Susan how are you feeling hun? Hope that now you are stimming you will feel a little better xx

Daisy hope work is okay this evening. How are you feeling now? xx

Pompey you're okay hun    xx

Kitten hoping you are having a nice afternoon xx

Tobee sorry you are feeling unwell, hope you feel better this afternoon xx

Arnie/Shemonkey/Huggies/Fran/Fraggles/Dona hope you lovely ladies are all well xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Not so bad atm thank you Tama probably kick in again later


----------



## HippyChicky

ET is Saturday morning, so fingers crossed we still have 2 when we arrive. Urgh, going to have some more painkillers, tummy feels like it's been kicked repeatedly. Hubby took me out this afternoon to a nice local craft shop/tea room which was nice and relaxing.


----------



## Kitten 80

yay hippy good luck my love   and rest


----------



## HippyChicky

thanks Kitten, how are you feeling now? You need your rest as well x


----------



## Kitten 80

not to bad atm I have a mint everytime I feel quesy seems to work


----------



## Guest

Hurrah! 2 embies is great Hippy, they'll be back with you soon all ready to snuggle in    xxx


----------



## Susan01

Glad you had a nice afternoon Hippy. (Don't suppose you've heard how Louise got on with her EC??)

Hi Shemonkey. How are your aches and pains? Hopefully it won't take to long for the pills to work.

Hi Tama. I'm feeling ok. Glad to get to the end of my working week   

One more week at school, and then EC and ET will be half term week, so I'm going to take off the following week as sick. DH has just told me he wants to take me off on holiday that week, so I think I'll let him - all in the interest of looking after my embryos of course.


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, Louise got 5 eggs, said she was sick on the nurses feet once she'd come round from the GA. Going to message her now to see if she's had any news on her embies.


----------



## PompeyD

Loving the twin bunny avatar Hippy, hope it is lucky for you       Does your clinic call with daily embie updates or are you just in for transfer on Saturday?


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies

Susan I am soooooooooooo glad it's Friday. It's my first full week at work in a long time   Half term is calling me! Think it's a good idea to have a holiday - it will be just what you need for you and your lovely embies     xx

Hippy how are you feeling this evening sweetie? Hope you are not in too much pain. Growing vibes for the fab embies    xx

Pompey how are you and the girls getting on (dh of course too   ) ? xx

Shemonkey how are you feeling hun? Have you been at work (bet you have   ) Hope you are feeling better   xx

Daisy hope work is okay xx

Arnie are you okay sweetie? xx

Huggies how are things with you hun? xx

Kitten hope you are okay this evening xx

Fran you okay? xx

Fraggles hope you are getting on okay   xx

Dona hope you are okay xx

I record what katie did next as I love the trash   watch it when dh is late home. So I have one on from last week and katie has a new place for her horses and has a trainer - Andrew - I feel like I'm 16 again, total crush on this handsome horse man!


----------



## Guest

Holiday sounds great Susan! It worked for Arnie 

how are you feeling now Hippy? 

not long till half term Tama 

yes worked today then we went for a torchlit spooky tour around the smuggkers caves and am now making a Thai curry, ugh feel dreadful am nearly screaming with the pain  have just taken 2 codeine and 2 diazepam so if I suddenly get a bit weird (er) forgive me!!! Also woke up this morning thinking I'd had the worst night sweat ever and turns out my hot water bottle had burst  a
ppm
Xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Pompey, they like to leave them alone until Saturday.

I'm still feeling battered inside and having the odd nauseous moment. Don't think I felt this bad last time.

*hugs* Shemonkey, go back to your GP, you shouldn't have to suffer with this pain xx


----------



## Tama

Oh Shemonkey, I agree with Hippy go back to your GP. There must be something they can do for you. Oh and you are not weird!   xx

Hippy rest up sweetie xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps How are you this evening


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Feelin a bit brighter now thanks Kitten but gonna take it easy for the next few days. x


----------



## Guest

Sorry you're feeling poorly Bee 

I felt progressivlt worse after each ec hippy, hope you feeljetter soon 

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

yes you make sure you do , I feel fat resting lol


----------



## Guest

DoesDRies anyone watch an idiot abroad? It's sooo funny!!


----------



## Kitten 80

no is it funny?


----------



## Guest

Yes it's very very funny


----------



## Guest

Woo hoo drugsxare marvelous, hee hee


----------



## Guest

Ohs cousin got to have chemo and rAdiotherapy, such sad news


----------



## Kitten 80

That is sad honey dh aunt had a lump removed yesterday they think its cancer


----------



## Guest

It is sad, she had mastectomy 2 weeks ago and 4 lymph nodes and got results back today that it's spread


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh i am sorry hon


----------



## Arnie

Hi lovelies,
sorry didnt get on yesterday but seem to be rushing around getting nothing done at the moment! Hippy, two fab embies are all you need.  Will you get to put both back? Susan, glad you've finally started stimming, hopefully you'll start to feel a bit better now   
Shemonkey, I agree with the others, if you are in that much pain you need to make a bigger fuss at the docs so they speed your referral up.  You cant be expected to get on with normal life if you're having to dose yourself up that much   
Right, so sorry girlies but have to rush, got wedding dress to try on, gulp! Take care all you crazy gals! xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

EEEEEEEEK wedding dress I bet you look lovely


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey sorry about OH cousin     Hope you are in less pain today - get some rest     DH and I record an idiot abroad but did catch the fireworks in the street and on people heads last night    I laughed so hard I almost pee'd myself    xx

Arnie bet the dress is lovely    xx

Morning Kitten    xx

Hippy hope you are feeling a little better today xx

Susan how are the injections going? Do you feel better now you are stimming? xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning Tama


----------



## Tama

I am sooooooooooooooooooooo pleased it's the weekend


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes I have a  PARTY PARTY PARTY


----------



## Tama

Hope you have a nice time at the party Kitten


----------



## PompeyD

Happy Friday everyone    Having a quiet no visitors day today, weather has gone grey but might try and go for a walk later.
Shemonkey sorry to hear OH's cousin has got to have such intensive treatment    Is the pain any better today?   

Arnie how did trying on your wedding dress go? What's it like or have we got to wait to see photos after the wedding?

Susan how are the stimming injections going?   

Hippy hope your embies are happily dividing for you ready to come home with you tomorrow     

Tama not long until half term, have you got to work all of next week too?

Hope everyone is good


----------



## Guest

Party sounds fun kitten 

how are you Tama? I nearly pee myself everytime I watch idiot abroad, soooo funny!!

Glad you're having a quiet day Pompey 

pain is just getting worse so have finished work for the day and am about to take a couple of codeine  unfortunately the news is far worse for OHs cousin, it's invasive cancer which basically means it's spreading and in her blood, just can't believe this kind of thing happens, a few months ago she seemed so healthy when she got married, just want her to be ok again...

Xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, the news about your OH's cousin is so sad, thinking of you all


----------



## Kitten 80

Its my nanna's 80th surprise party    I have had a cake made for her a picture blown up life size and I will be making poseys later


----------



## HippyChicky

Enjoy the party Kitten, and a very happy birthday to your nanna


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you I just lied till I was blue in the face to a nosy customer


----------



## Susan01

Shemonkey - so sorry to hear about OHs cousin - that must be so difficult for you all   Sounds like a good plan to finish work for the day - your shoulder will only get better I'm sure if you get some rest.

Kitten what were you lying about??

AFM - had a rubbish night's sleep. I'm realising how scared I am about this tx, knowing that it is my last. Just listened to a debate on Womans Hour about whether IVF should be available on the NHS. I get so angry listening to people talking - you just cannot and never will know what is involved and how devastating it is unless you've been here. So why do people insist on talking as though their opinion is balanced when they have no experience?? How can anyone even start to compare having a child by ivf with having a wide-screen tv, even if it is just to prove a point.


----------



## Kitten 80

The thing we are not surposed to talk about


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, I can't listen to phone ins like that, those kind of people make me so angry, they are so blind they can't see that what we suffer from is an illness in a sense, our odies are broken but because IF can't be seen, they don't take it seriously.


----------



## Susan01

Hope you're keeping some PMA today Hippy - you'll soon have your embies back with you     

It wasn't even a phone-in, just 2 'experts'. I think I'd be throwing things about the room if I'd listened to a phone in!!!!


----------



## Guest

Makes me so mad too Susan, IF is devastating to everyone involved, it's stressful and consumes day to day lives. I certainly am not the same person I was a few years ago I've lost confidence, hope and a sense of worth which applies to all aspects of my life, I'm sure I wouldn't be feeling like this if I was unable to buy the latest must have gadget!!! Anyway, understandable that you're feeling stressed about this tx, I spent the whole time of my last go obsessing about how it was probably my last go, try and relax as much as you can (hard I know) because you know what.. it just might work  xxx


----------



## Susan01

Thanks Shemonkey


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, Shemonkey is right, try to relax (easier said than done) xx


----------



## Susan01

Relax?!  

(  )


----------



## Guest

you can do it Susan, deep breaths!!!  

How are you feeling about tomorrow Hippy?

Xxx


----------



## Susan01

Oh god. The woman I was talking about on Woman's Hour (who is a Medical Ethicist) - I knew the name sounded familiar and checked out her biog, and I knew her at university! I feel really inferior now...


----------



## Kitten 80

oh my feeling really dizzy    need a lie down but I can't


----------



## Guest

No need to feel inferior Susan, bet you're a far lovelier woman than she is!! Xxx


----------



## Susan01

Thanks again Shemonkey   

Hmm, interesting fact surfing session....

"Women with above-average levels of neuroticism, prone to be  anxious, depressive, and moody, had 12 per cent more children than  those scoring below average. This relationship was even stronger  amongst women with a higher social status." ?


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, to be honest I don't know how I'm feeling about tomorrow, think it'll hit me when we get there in the morning.

Hubby has just had a lovely experience at the local tyre place, he found a huge screw in his rear tyre and knew it was going to cost a fortune for a new one (WARNING: do not buy an expensive car with HUGE sports tyres if you're not prepared to pay £200+ per tyre). So he took it to the tyre place and he's managed to get away with just having a puncture repair done costing £10, but guess what, their credit card machine wasn't working so they've told him to pop back another time and pay for it, not once did they ask for his name and address, now that is what I call service


----------



## Guest

Hippy, they're very trusting!!!

Right I'm off to get myself neurotic, anxious, depressed and moody... I've tried everything else!! Although hang on a minute, think I'm all those things anyway    Maybe have to find myself a higher social status then


----------



## Kitten 80

you forgot loopy Shemonkey


----------



## Guest

That too


----------



## Susan01

Shemonkey. I think I'm trying my best at all of those at the moment too.

Hippy - that's one of the things I love about Cumbria - people can still be trusting.

Do you think large quantities of clotted cream help follie growth?


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, I'm sure I've read that it's essential to eat loads of clotted cream whilst stimming


----------



## Guest

Oh definitely clotted cream... being a Devonshire lass it's an essential part of my diet


----------



## Susan01

Thanks ladies, I guess I'll continue working my way through this lovely pot then   . Excellent scones, cream and jam for lunch today.


----------



## HippyChicky

right, I think I'm going to have a nice hot shower and put my pyjamas on and cosy up for the evening, it's gettting quite cold here now, will be back later xx


----------



## Guest

Im already in my PJs Hippy   if you can't get on later lots of luck for tomorrow honey xxx


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies it's been a busy day on the thread! I've not had a moment this afternoon to get onto FF   

Shemonkey so sorry to hear about OH's cousin     I hope that she pulls through    xx

Hippy hope you are resting    Good luck for tomorrow     xx

Susan I think clotted cream if def a growing aid    xx

Kitten hope you have a good weekend xx

Pompey hope you are okay sweetie xx

Hello to all the lovely ladies xx


----------



## daisy22

Hi girls,

Hi susan, i had loads of magnums during my tx!! So def think clottted cream is good!!! Hate those type of 'debates' they are just for effect rather than ever offering an intelligent insightful view- makes me so angry too   

Hi Hippy, what a bargain for your dh!!!   I think he should consider spending the £200 he saved on something for you!!! Got verything crosed for you tomorow!!   

Hi shemonkey, you cant carry on like this hun- you need to rst and get it sorted   . Sorry to hear about OH's cousin- its horrible to have something like that happen to someone you care about.

Hi Tama, do you have something lovely planned for the weekend?

Hi kitten, sorry your feeling porrly   

Hi pompey, hope you and the girls have had a lovely day!!

  to everyone else!!

AFM, knackered from nights agian! Was supposed to be going to the cinema tonight but dh just rang and said - shall we have a takeaway instead!! Can stay in my pyjamas too now!!


----------



## Tama

Evening Daisy    I think a take-a-way and pj's is a great way to spend the evening    Nothing much planned. DH's new 3D TV arrives tomorrow so that will be interesting    There is some painting that needs doing on the outside of the house so I'm sure dh will have me up a laddar    How about you? xx


----------



## Guest

How are you Tama? OH desperately wants a 3d tv but he'll have to wait till they go down in price cos we're quite poor and saving up for consultation and poss tx next year!

Let's all have a PJ night!!! Hope you have a nice chilled out evening Daisy 

Daisy why would my fingers be going numb on my bad shoulder side? It started in the tips of my fingers a few days ago and now my whole thumb and fingers are numb, do I need my arm chopping off? 

xxx


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey if it's a nerve that is trapped that can make hand and fingers go numb, I get that and in my foot too    DH got a deal on the tv - you got the 50" tv, a free 3d blu ray player and three pairs of the glasses - three is a rubbish number so have had to buy a fourth pair    I'm poor too but dh makes more money than me    xx


----------



## Guest

Yes it's a damaged nerve, bloody irritating!!


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, get some heat on where the trapped nerve is, I had that in my neck last year and it was unbearable, my right hand side of my head tingled for a few weeks and my fingers went funny.

I'm cosy in my pyjamas now and I promise you all I am taking it easy, hubby has done most of the housework today (he's actually done a better job than I would have done)


----------



## Tama

Boo wish I was in my pj's    

I need someone to suggest something for me to cook for dinner, have no clue but don't fancy a take-a-way but also don't want to be cooking for hours - yep I'm in one of my moods! 

Ideas on a post card.......


----------



## Guest

I did Thai curry last night Tama, chicken, Thai red curry paste and coconut milk, it was gorgeous 

Took a hot water bottle to bed Hippy for my shoulder and the bloomin thing burst... thought I was having a hot flush and had been sweating buckets  Can your hubby nip down and do my housework please?!!

Xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Next time use a wheat bag


----------



## Guest

Had one of them but I over microwaved it and it burnt


----------



## HippyChicky

Whatever are we going to do with you Shemonkey


----------



## daisy22

Shemonkey,

It does sound like a nerve hun. Have you thought of a chiropractor or physio- they may be able to do something to relieve it. The tingling may also be due to swelling-so keep your arm elevated and rest it, but keep moving it a bit so it doesn't get stiff. You cant carry on like this hun- you need to see the dr and take some time to rest. sending you lots of hugs     

Hi Tama, I'm rubbish of thinking of things for tea- how about something simple like spag bol? cant believe dh has bought a 3d tv!!! What are you gonna do with the 50 inch plasma one (give it to me    ). Have got a friends hen do tomorow is a spa day and then a meal in the evening. Have a lovely relaxing tx booked- so looking forward to it!! Dh's god daughter is up from deveon on sunday so have a family evening planned. - Put your Pj's on- join the club!!!


----------



## Susan01

It sounds like a pj evening all round! I might have to join you. I did have a bath this afternoon which was lovely and relaxing, but thought it was a bit early for pjs.

Tama - we're just having roast tomatoes with mozzarella and pasta - easy as anything, but far more tasty than it should be.

Well, I've got an early start tomorrow, as we're off for another craft show for DHs furniture. He seems to be getting a few new orders at the moment, and has been asked to put some stuff in a gallery too. So it's possible that he's booked up now for 5 months which is great. Still, if we sell anything this weekend, that pays for a holiday!

Wishing relaxing evenings all round.


----------



## tobeornottobe?

I'm joining the club and getting p.j's on in a mo, I ended up being out all day at my friends house then picked my nephew up from school. I got home a little while ago to find that dh has done nothing as usual to help   he has been off all day and has not lifted a finger, I'm getting so tired of still doing all the housework and would just like it if on his days off he could contribute something   Sorry for the rant girls desperate to get this off my chest


----------



## PompeyD

Hippy just popping on to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow



Hope you all enjoy your PJ evenings


----------



## Huggies

Hippy - glad you are listening to everyone's orders and taking it easy - wishing you all the best for tomorrow and hope you get 2 beautiful embies put back, I think you are more than ready for them      

Shemonkey - I really hope you feel some relief soon - sounds horrible and uncomfortable    

Susan - great news on DH's furniture, I hope all goes well this weekend and he gets some orders 

Bee -    sorry DH is not pulling his weight, might be worth a little word just now so you can set your expectations.

Daisy - enjoy your takeaway adn night in your PJs xxx

Tama - 3D TV -wow!!! will be interested to hear what that is like - is that only certain channels that will appear in 3D, or all programmes?

PompeyD - hope you enjoyed your visitor free day and are looking forward to a weekend with DH xxx

Kitten - Hope you get some time to put your feet up and relax this weekend? xx

Arnie - Wedding dress - how did it go Do we get to hear the details or do we need to wait for the photos? xxx

I am very jealous of all of you in your PJs already     I am still at work, leaving shortly for the endocronologist to take more of my blood and then off to a concert with DH - hoping to be in my PJs by midnight tonight!!!!


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hippy - 

I'll be hoping and praying everything goes well for you tomorrow 

Huggies - I have had countless words with him about helping me with specific things like putting the bins out but he has still not managed to put the bins out once and I feel I am talking to a brick wall. He is so lazy at home can't get him to do anything  when I feel well and fine it dosn't bother me but if I feel ill /tired I notice his lack of help so much more. Really hope he bucks his ideas up in a few weeks time if not before.


----------



## Tama

GOOD LUCK Hippy for tomorrow     xx

Daisy hope you have a nice evening   My sister is buying the old tv from us, sorry   xx

Shemonkey really hope you are able to get in to see someone to get your neck/shoulder looked at - take some more drugs   xx

Tobee sorry your dh isn't doing much at home. Is there someone that could maybe have a word with him if he isn't taking the hint from you? Hope he pulls his finger out   xx

Pompey hope you are all well   xx

Arnie how was the dress fitting? xx

Susan how are you feeling sweetie? Do you have a date for your first scan? xx

Huggies I think the programmes are limited at the moment but there are more and more films coming out in 3D. DH is soooooooooo excited about it - like a big kid   I'll have a full report tomorrow night   Hope you are feeling okay xx

I have my pj's on (well comfy trousers) and am cooking king prawn and chorizo paella   had all the stuff in the fridge/freezer/cupboard


----------



## Tama

Can I just BIG UP my dh.......he know's I'm down and just came home with a HUGE bunch of flowers


----------



## Guest

Have takken lots of drugs tama  xxx


----------



## Tama

That's good sweetie (in a nice way) hope they help     xx


----------



## Guest

Flowers sound nice my oh came back with a soecialc bottle for water that you use for running hee hee he's so romantic


----------



## Tama

Better than a kick in the pants I guess   xx


----------



## Guest

Feeling a little bit la la woo hoo xxxxx


----------



## Susan01

I'm off to bed but ...

GOOD LUCK HIPPY!

Tobe - so sorry to hear your DH isn't pulling his weight. He needs a good  .

Tama - I love it when my dh gives me flowers. Doesn't happen often, but that means it's special when I do get them (got some yellow roses last week!)

I guess these DHs / OHs all have their ups and their downs 

Shemonkey - hope yours is looking after you.


----------



## HippyChicky

thanks for all the good luck wishes, think it's time I went to bed and watched some TV


----------



## Kitten 80

Good luck hippy


----------



## Guest

Good lucy hippy sweetie pie xxx


----------



## Arnie

Just popping on quickly to say good luck to Hippy tomorrow, fingers crossed nice smooth transfer!!! Talk to you all soon, sorry for being rubbish ff at the moment but dont seem to have any time at the moment   xxxxx


----------



## Guest

You're not rubbish ff arnie  will stop being annoying Ang texting you cos you're a busy bee  

Can't sleep stupid shoulder  

xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Just seeing if any news from Hippy, hope it all went okay   

Where is everyone??    DH has gone to footie so getting used to being a football widow, hope they win as we'll have a far nicer evening if they do


----------



## HippyChicky

I'm now the proud incubator for 2 gorgeous embies, both 8 cell, one amazingly perfect and the other one almost as perfect, embryologist said they were even better than the 2 I had last cycle (and even back then she said those 2 were perfect). Stopped off at Brockbushes Farm Shop on the way back for lunch on strict orders from the nurses.


----------



## Guest

Week do e hippy, good luck     sounding good xxx


----------



## PompeyD

That's great Hippy    Congratulations on being PUPO!!


----------



## HippyChicky

we've named them Pib and Pog


----------



## Guest

Aw sweet lovely jubbly


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, how are you feeling today ? How's the pain ?


----------



## Guest

Not too bad thanks hippy spoke to doc yesterday abfd he told me to take double dose kaft night and then diazepan and codeine 3 times today and tomorrow so have slept most of day have sent oh shopping hee hee wonder what he'll come back with!!! Off to Hastings bonfire later so need to wake up a bit and want to be off drugs and running again on Monday! So do you have good feelings about embies? All sounding good!! Xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Hope you can get the pain under control soon or at least get rid of it.

Trying not to get my hopes up too much, but seeing the 2 embies side by side in the dish on the screen made me think they'd made friends already, last time they were dotted all over the dish. Even the embryologist said they looked cute together.


----------



## Guest

Yes it is an amazing thing to see  xxx


----------



## Tama

Congratulations Hippy   Sticky vibes coming your way        xx

Shemonkey enjoy the bonfire   xx

Pompey hope you've had a good afternoon xx

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hippy - Lovely lovely news hon really pleased for you    now keep those feet up and enjoy people looking after you for a bit. Sending you sticky vibes   

Well update on dh, I had a few words with him on the phone yesterday and he came home after work and cleaned all his mess up and then went to the shop first thing this morning so that I had some milk this morning for a cuppa, so its fair to say all is well with us, I can never stay angry for long he's far too cute    

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, I'm just slobbing out tonight looking forward to harry hill and x factor


----------



## Tama

Tobee glad dh has done some bits for you   Have a nice evening   xx


----------



## Guest

What you up to tama? Xxx


----------



## Fran74

Wooohoooo, hippy you're PUPO, good skills. So do we have to wait 2 weeks from now to find out? Come on, let's have another BFP, you can do it! 

Bee, snap! It's x factor and slobbing for me tonight. 

Flippin'eck Shemonkey, you must be totally out of it being on all of those drugs. Hastings bonfire could be an interesting experience for you. hope you feel better soon me love.

Alreet Tama and Pompey.

Nowt much doing with me. Just been chilling today. Am football widow too.


----------



## Susan01

Hi everyone,

Really tired tonight, so it'll be a quick one.

Hippy - CONGRATULATIONS! It's all sounding really positive     

Tobe - glad you got through to your DH.

Night all zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Guest

Bonfire and fireworks fabulous  tucking into pizza now yum yum then more drugs and bed, niht night xxx


----------



## Tama

Glad you enjoyed the bonfire and fireworks Shemonkey, pizza sounds lush. We've had no dinner   DH was busy in the new room boxing in some pipes and has only just finished! So we are having a fishcake   

Fran lovely to 'hear' from you hope you are well xx

Hippy hope you and your lovely embies are having a relaxing evening xx

Hope you are okay Susan and having a nice weekend   xx

Right off to have a fishcake and a large G&T   xx


----------



## Guest

Mmmmm g&t  am watching a programme called I didn't know I was pregnant... wouldn't it be great if I was actually preggers but didn't know it... not very likely though!!!


----------



## Dona-Marie

afternoon all 

I am hoping Liverpool r winning cant watch has dh hate football so my fingers r crossed they need it 

anyone watch strictly last nite OMG what a scream


----------



## Guest

Hi dona, no Liverpool are losing   just watched Strictly Ann is the best sooo funny!! Watching x factor now  

Hi everyone else, happy Sunday  xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

what a horrible dull day it is, I'm just pottering around the house


----------



## Guest

Is it dull? Have been in a sleepy fog all day


----------



## Dona-Marie

sun is shinning here i ave washed the car and hung washing out 

u can keep x-factor i like paul daniels has well he is just has bad has ann

has the game finished Liverpool need a win


----------



## Guest

2-0 down at the mo


----------



## Dona-Marie

was really    that they would win


----------



## Guest

Me too would be nice if something went right at themoment grrrrr   xxx


----------



## PompeyD

There's some good teams in the Championship Shemonkey


----------



## Guest

I know didn't just mean with the football though


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Shemonkey xx


----------



## Guest

And I'm also wondering if the guy who bought Liverpool kept the receipt....


----------



## PompeyD

Sorry


----------



## Guest

No need to be sorry Pompey, it's me who should be sorry I seem to be on a constant downer these days just wish I could go back to being nice again and not a horrible bitter old crow   xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Evening 

your not a bitter old cow shemonkey (((hugs))) 

well done hippy


----------



## Guest

Wagner and Storm to go tonight pleeeeeeaaaaase!!!!! Oh and what's his name on Strictly!! Have just been cheered up a little bit... there's no urgent work for me yomorros so can take the day off woo hoo 

hi kitten, you ok honey bunny? 

Xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Not to bad shemonkey watching the cube


----------



## PompeyD

I'd like to see Wagner, Storm, Cher and Katie go. Find them all annoying    

Great you've got tomorrow off Shemonkey, have you got a day of resting planned?


----------



## Kitten 80

I agree but what happened to Diana not liking that song


----------



## Guest

Am watching a bit behind so shhhh!!! I find them all annoying too Pompey,Cher really irritates me!!! And Katie grrrrr!!! Yes going to rest arm tomorrow then doctors at 4 and all being well going for a run afterwards  xxx


----------



## Guest

No no no not Wagner!!!! Who the hell is voting for him? He's this years jedward!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

No no no cher i can not stand her arrr


----------



## HippyChicky

am I the only one not watching x-factor ?

How come doing nothing all day has made me so tired, so glad I'm off next week, can have lots of nice long lie-ins


----------



## Kitten 80

Are you on progesterone as that makes you tiered honey, yes you are the only one hon not watching lol


----------



## Guest

Ooh zimon won't be happy   think belle amie will be ok!

I always find doing nothing makes me more tired Hippy, does you good though  Took me 5 hours to watch last nights x factor cos I kept falling asleep, have been like a narcaleptic today  

Xxx


----------



## Susan01

Hi everyone,
We had a really busy weekend - 2 day craft show, but really succesful   . So I've just booked that week's holiday    

I'm in for a scan tomorrow. So hope I've got the start of some good follies. I'm sure my tummies feeling a bit uncomfortable, but I don't trust my symptom spotting much! I did have   lots of cm this morning, which I think is a good sign??

I realised last night that I'd messed up a bit with my menopur injections, and hadn't remembered to tap the liquid vial, so I'd been doing 4 powders in less than 1mg of liquid. I really hope that doesn't make too much difference   

Anyway, back to River Cottage - yes Hippy, I'm avoiding x factor too, although I am already hooked on Masterchef the Professionals!


----------



## Guest

As long as you get the correct amunt of powder it's fine Susan, might just make it sting a bit more because it's more concentrated  good luck at your scan tomorrow , would do a follie dance but on phone so will do a little jig in the kitchen for you xxx


----------



## Arnie

i didnt watch x factor either! Susan, a couple of times we definitely forgot to tap down the water in the vials and it was fine.  Good luck with your scan tomorrow, i'm sure they'll be lots of lovely follies! 
Hey bitter old crow ... I mean Shemonkey    so what you going to do on your day off? Hope goes well at the docs, do you feel any better?
xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Susan - Good Luck for your follie scan tomorrow I look forward to hearing how you got on and am keeping everything crossed    

Shemonkey - I had a v wierd dream about Wagner last night and now can't watch him as I just get freaked out   Def want him to go next week, I agree with you  on  not being keen on cher or Katie, just can't take to them even tho they're doing better than I expected. Really like Treyc after that purple rain song. 

Hippy - Enjoy your long lie-in tomorrow, I had a lovely long sleep this morning then went on a cleaning frenzy this afternoon even hoovered out the car    

DM - Sorry Liverpool didn't win hon, hope you feel better soon as well   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Guest

Just having quite day, feel guilty for bothering you with texts when you're verybusy, sorry  xxx you feeling less tired now? 

Yes purple rain was v good bee, worried about dream though 

xxx


----------



## daisy22

shemonkey, glad your having tomorow off! Is it feeling better? good luck at the dr's.


good luck luck with your scan tomorow susan!


Congrats on being PUPO hippy!! 

Glad you had a nice time in London Arnie

How are you toobee?


Have you had a good weekend in your 3d glasses Tama?


All this footie talk goes right over my head!!


been running around all weekend and taking my grandma out for the day tomorow!!



Did anyone watch downton Abbey tonight? If so did you see the helter skelter- well I got engaged on that helter skelter!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps   shemonkey how are you feeling better i hope


----------



## HippyChicky

good luck for your scan today Susan xx


----------



## HippyChicky

right, going to make myself some breakfast and crawl back into bed and watch Jeremy Kyle


----------



## PompeyD

Hippy I've just been watching Jeremy Kyle too, now going to have breakfast part 2    Are you feeling less sore now?   

Susan good luck for your scan, hope you've got lots of lovely follies growing for you    

Shemonkey I could understand kids voting for Jedward but got no idea who Wagner would appeal too    Hope the resting helps   

Morning everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80

morning pompey


----------



## HippyChicky

Pompey, I'm about to have breakfast part 2 as well. I'm still feeling a bit sore, more crampy and twingy rather than sore.

Hiya Kitten


----------



## Kitten 80

Ive been nibbling on ginger biscuits thats my breckfast


----------



## HippyChicky

Kitten, there's nothing wrong with ginger biccies for breakfast  Now where are the biccies in this house, I'm hungry.


----------



## Kitten 80

I will send some to you


----------



## Guest

Did any of you watch JK the other day? There was a guy on there with the biggest overbite I have ever seen in my life, I'm not one to normally take the micky out of the way someone looks but seriouly the cavemen could have chisled a cave under those teeth!!! Xx


----------



## HippyChicky




----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, I did see that JK last week, I was in so much pain it hurt to laugh


----------



## HippyChicky

for those that missed this sight on JK last week here it is






Shemonkey, hope this had made you giggle 

/links


----------



## Kitten 80




----------



## Guest

Yes we kept it on the sky+ planner, so cruel to laugh (I can't talk about the way I look)  but honestly why go on national tv with teeth like that?!


----------



## Tama

Morning all

Didn't get on yesterday but hope you all had a good weekend   
Susan good luck with the scan today I am sure there will be some lovely follies              xx

Shemonkey hope the appointment goes well today hun and glad you have the day off     xx

Daisy hope you had a good weekend hun    xx

Hippy hope you have a nice day just chilling out - sticky vibes     xx

Kitten hope you had a good weekend hun xx

Pompey how are you sweetie? Hope the girls are okay    xx

Arnie hope you had a good weekend and that the wedding plans are coming along    xx

Huggies did you have a nice weekend hun? xx

Dona hope you had a good weekend xx

Fraggles how did last week go hun? Hope all is well    xx

Fran hope you are okay hun xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Tama


----------



## Arnie

, will have to have a look at this guy in a bit! Hey shemonkey, dont you go stressing about texting me, I love hearing from you and quite often its when i'm walking alfie which means I have an excuse to pretend not to notice that he's off harrassing other dogs!!!! Really hoping we get lots organised this week as we're both properly stressed out but not seeming to make any progress! On a brighter note though our first job from english heritage for month and months has come in this morning so really hoping its a sign that things are picking up     hey, did you miss my tv appearance in the end? you do get to see my hand (!) and actually my face, i'm the one looking very serious whilst staring down a microscope!

Anyway, will be checking back in a bit to see how Susan got on today and Hippy hope you're feeling not so sore now.
xxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Hiya Arnie and Tama


----------



## Kitten 80

yay sponge bob


----------



## Guest

Hey, you're not coming down to rebuild Hastings pier are you? There were some guys from English Heritage having a nosy round just before it burnt down   great you've got some work though, just be careful with those power tools  glad you don't mind me texting, seem to have a very low opinion of myself at the moment and think I get on peoples nerves   

Am still in bed, how lazy am I?!!

Off to docs soon to have ears checked and am going to beg them to give me cortisone injection!!!

Xxx


----------



## Tama

Good luck at the doctors Shemonkey    xx

Hiya Arnie    xx

Morning Kitten    xx


----------



## Guest

Mornng tama, you ok lovely? 

OH has booked me into the osteopath this afternoon, hurrah, hope he makes me all better again 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Arnie which episode were you in? Think they're still on the iplayer!!! Xxx


----------



## Tama

How are you feeling this afternoon Shemonkey hun? xx

Hope everyone else is having a nice Monday


----------



## Kitten 80

same old same old can not wait to go home


----------



## Arnie

I think you're right Shemonkey, I should just let colleague do all the physical stuff, just so difficult to let go of one aspect of work.  Its the episode about the peasants revolt, dont get too excited but at least you'll see where I work .... look out for the dreadful 70s curtains!
Hi Tama, hows work, you settled back in?


----------



## Kitten 80

My place of work still has the original fittings its 55 years old this shop


----------



## Guest

It is hard to let go of work sometimes Arnie but your baby is far too precious 

just had ears stringed and one ear ok but other still infected so back in a week .. the nurse decided to randomly give us flu jabs too which was handy  off to osteopath now!!!! What a state!!!

Xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

yes tell work to s&d off I have


----------



## Susan01

Hello folks,

I hope you'll excuse the me post, but head in a bit of whirl this afternoon. I had my scan and have 18 follies over 10mm this time.... a bit of a change from none even at 10mm at my first scan last time. I was warned that ohss might potentially be a problem, my dose is dropped back to 3 powders, and I have to go back for an extra scan on Wednesday so they can keep an eye on me. I think my largest follie was already at about 16 or 17mm. This wasn't at all what I was expecting after last time, and now I'm worried that I've got too many and they're too far on!!!! Does the worry never stop. And no wonder I was starting to think I might be feeling a bit uncomfortable. The slightly amusing bit was when the dr said 'how old are you'   

So just wondered if any one else had follies that size after 5 days of stimming.

Hippy - hope you're looking after those lovely embies well and having a nice feet-up day.

Just about to go back into work, so I'll do a few more personals later.


----------



## HippyChicky

wow Susan, amazing what one extra vial of menopur a day can do


----------



## Tama

Susan great news sweetie    I think the key is that they will drop you down one powder and keep an eye on you. Keep drinking tones of water and I am sure all will be fine    I can't remember the number of follies I had on the first scan but think it was about 10 follies about 11mm - 16mm with some smaller ones which my clinic don't count. Keep up the PMA - it's looking good    xx

  Arnie xx

Hope you are resting up Hippy      xx

Shemonkey hope you are feeling a little better this afternoon    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Yay Susan


----------



## Dona-Marie

thats great news susan well done 

Hi everyone


----------



## Susan01

Thanks folks - and thanks for the feedback Tama.

Hippy - I was amazed by the difference. I thought it would just nudge up my response rather than send it to the opposite end of the scale. I just hope it doesn't affect quality.


----------



## Arnie

I cant remember my follie sizes either susan although i dont think they were that big on day 5 but then i've always been called 'slow but sure'! My dosage was upped this last time as the consultant thought might mean recruit more follies from the beginning with the result that hopefully some would be better quality and although I was inititally disappointed about worse fertilisation rate the embies I did have were far better quality so fingers crossed that extra vial of menopur might make a big difference to you too!


----------



## Guest

Fabulous news Susan   Don't worry they knopw what they're doing... can't offer much advise I'm afraid as even on 6 vials I only had about 6 follies but they did grow very quickly, had 1 about 16mm on day 5 last time I'm sure (will have to check back though) and all was fine   Do drink loads of fluids though! It shouldn't affect quality, you'll have a lovely bumper crop of eggs and embies     

Am bit fed up as not allowed to run at the moment   Have severe muscle spasm, trapped nerve and my shoulder is out of line.. gutted   Have to do hot & cold treatment every hour for half an hour   and go back for 4 more osteo sessions   In a way feel pleased that it wasn't all in my head but did think I'd come away like a new woman but he did something that actually made me feel a bit sick   

xxx


----------



## Guest

Sorry Susan, hope you don't mind me trying to give you some advice, it's probably not that helpful coming from me   xxx


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey sorry the man made you feel a little sick but fingers crossed longer term it will help    xx


----------



## Guest

Hope so i just want it to stop now pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaase!!!!!!!! He did say it might make me feel sick though   How are you honey?   xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

hope the sicky feeling passes soon for you Shemonkey


----------



## daisy22

Evening girlies!!

Hi Susan, I had a similar number if follies- it didn't make any difference to the quality of the eggs/embies- still got 4 blasts. I think the risk of OHSS is linked more to E2 levels than the number of follies. My menopur was cut down to eventually nothing and then I was only given a half dose of HCG. If you remeber I did actually get OHSS but it was OK in the end. I'm sure they'll be keeping a really close eye on you now. Make sure you eat loads of protein and drink gallons of water- try to rest as much as posssible if you can. 

Hi kitten, How are you feeling? Sorry your hating your job so much.   

Hi Arnie, you want me to come and help hun? It'll all be fine- you've had a real whirlwind the last couple of weeks!!

Hi DM, how are you feeling hun- hope your better   

Hi Pompey, how are you and the girls? Did you have a lovely weekend! Well done on loosing your weight so quickly!!!   

hi Tama, looking forward to tomorow hun!! How is the 3d tv?

Hi Hippy, congrats on being PUPO hun- sending you lots of  

Hi Fran,  Is it half term this week for you?

Hi toobee, How are things with you hun!! 

Hi Shemonkey, Glad you have seen a oesteopath. I know its frustrating but I think having a rest from running is prob the best thing. I'm sure if you follow his advice it will start to feel better soon. Sending you lots of healing vibes!!

Hi Huggies, how are you hun?


AFM, after my crazy weekend its been a bit calmer today- took my grandma out for lunch!!


----------



## HippyChicky

hiya Daisy xx


----------



## Guest

Just saw our Arnie on the telly!!!!!!!


----------



## Huggies

Hey Ladies,

Hippy - Congrats on being PUPO - your embies sound amazing and you should be very proud.  Hope you are feeling positive and well    

Susan - Follies sounding good, by day 5 stimming I had 5-6 follies on each side still <12mm but this increased rapidly 2 days later and my dosage was reduced each time I returned as they got it back under control.  My E2 levels were the concern rather than the number of follies at this stage, but things soon balanced out after that.  At least they are keeping an eye on you.

Shemonkey - bloody hell lady, you sure have been in the wars haven't you!? I hope the osteo sessions get you back on track quickly    

Tama - How are things Kate Moss   ??  What did you watch on the 3D TV this weekend?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Susan01

Thanks Huggies, Daisy and Shemonkey. At the moment all advice / experiences are welcome, as I didn't expect to have this response, so I'm not sure what's going on. I really am feeling quite uncomfortable this evening  . But I'll stop worrying (a little bit!)

Did I miss something? Why was Arnie on the telly?

Shemonkey - I hope the after effects of you treatment will be good. Sounds really horrible!

Daisy - glad you had a nice relaxing day.


----------



## Arnie

Shemonkey, sorry to hear you're not miraculously recovered and now have sickness to add to your ailments   i'm sure you'll start feeling better soon     
Susan, poor shemonkey has sat through several probably very dull history programmes just cos i said i might appear     , 
Hi Tama, have you broken those Reeboks in yet? xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Shemonkey hope your ok


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies

Daisy I think we may finally get to speak to each other tomorrow evening   In the end we didn't watch a film in 3D coz the one I got was the old format so didnt work too well on our tv   It is early days with all this 3D business so over the coming months as new things come out in 3D we'll be set. Avitar is out next month   Hope you are having a good evening. Looking forward to tomorrow evening   xx

Shemonkey I was reading on the other thread and wanted to send you a HUGE   I have everything crossed that you will get to live out your day dream - I know I do a lot of day dreaming myself   Hope you are feeling better this evening xx

Susan hope you are not feeling too uncomfortable this evening hun   Try not to worry (easier said than done I know!) xx

Hippy hope you are feeling okay sweetie. Sticky vibes   xx

Arnie not long til the wedding   How are you feeling about it all now? Used my reebok's this morning on the threadmill - loved them! xx

Huggies how are things with you hun?  Not looking like Kate Moss just yet more like Dawn French   Hope all is well with you   xx

Kitten hope you are having a nice relaxing evening hun   xx

Tobee how are you sweetie? Hope you are feeling a little better xx

Dona hope you don't have too much pain this evening xx

Pompey hope you are well sweetie xx

Fraggles hope you are okay hun, thinking of you   xx

Fran how are things with you sweetie? xx

Well I haven't done much work was mad busy and this evening dh and I have sorted out the lights ready for the 2nd fix of the electrics. The new room is ready to plaster tomorrow and is all boarded out, heating is working in there and dh got me a lovely new light from Next at the weekend for the dining room end of the kitchen so that will go up soon too. The house is really taking shape now - pleased   Just a little sad every time I go into our new little bedroom, it should be the nursery   xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am actually falling asleep dh is watching football yawn


----------



## HippyChicky

Ladies, I need some ideas for my 6th wedding anniversary next week, what the heck can I buy for my hubby that is made of iron ? (and easy to buy in the next few days)


----------



## Kitten 80

Look on ebay quick delivery


----------



## HippyChicky

think I've found the perfect pressie http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_331003906413MISC_-1?breadcrumb=Home~txtwrought+iron

/links


----------



## Kitten 80

Had sad news last night dh aunt was confermed breast cancer and has to have a masectomy next week she is in shock and can not talk


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Kitten, that is such sad news


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks hon   she doesnt no our news yet I will wait till a few weeks to tell her she will be very happy but I don't think she would take it in and I don't think its fear at the moment. she had a clomid baby


----------



## Tama

Kitten 

Hippy you may have already got your lovely dish but I saw this yesterday and am getting it for a friend, not sure if it is your cup of tea but I love it - http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_275900704297MISC_-1?breadcrumb=Home%7Etxtculinary+concepts
The spoon has little holes in it too - but I do like olive's! xx

/links


----------



## Tama

Hippy I' getting carried away but there are so many lovely little bits in this range....... 

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Navigate?ps=&storeId=10001&catalogId=10001&txt=culinary+concepts

/links


----------



## HippyChicky

Thanks Tama, think I'll be spending ages in Debenhams tomorrow looking at all of this stuff


----------



## Kitten 80

I havent shoped there in years    to exspensive


----------



## Tama

I love shopping    Wish there was a job I could get just to go out shopping for people. I love the hunting about for something really lovely that will put a smile on someones face - oh dear do I sound sad   

There is always a sale on Kitten, that's when I get all the bargains


----------



## Kitten 80

I am thinking of going salou for a holiday next year


----------



## HippyChicky

Tama, you should be a personal shopper.


----------



## Tama

Hippy my dh told me that but I have looked over the years and have never seen such a job come up - guess the people doing it love it so much they never leave    How are you feeling today, hope the PMA is topped up       xx

Sounds nice Kitten    xx


----------



## HippyChicky

I'm still feeling a bit crampy and my uterus still has a wierd tingly butterfly feeling in it.

Kitten, get the holiday booked


----------



## Kitten 80

Whoo hoo sounding good hippy

I will and I think I will do a coach holiday


----------



## HippyChicky

Now that sounds like a relaxing kind of holiday Kitten, I have visions of the Coach trip programme now


----------



## Kitten 80

I thought it would be better then flying


----------



## HippyChicky

and less stressful for you, plus you'd get to see more on the journey


----------



## Kitten 80

yep


----------



## Arnie

Definitely could be a relaxing holiday depending on exactly when you were thinking of going Kitten!!!   
Tama, a friend of mine is looking for a job as a personal shopper and two at debenhams have come up over the last couple of months so perhaps look out at your local one?
Hippy, guess all settling down after being messed about so much over the last week, that and fact embies are snuggling in!
Hows everyone else today? Shemonkey, hope you're not still feeling sicky


----------



## Tama

Evening all

Arnie if you could see my Debenham's you'd laugh, not sure there would be many people looking for a personal shopper   I always think it's the kind of job you'd have to do in London or a major city to get the right kind of people. I will out of interest keep my eyes open to see if they ever do get one   Hope you are okay. How are you feeling about the wedding? All set?   xx

Shemonkey how are you feeling today hun? Hope you are feeling a little better   xx

Susan how are you hun? Hope those lovely follies are not causing too much pain for you   xx

Hippy how has your day been? See anymore ideas of anniversary gifts? xx

Kitten hope you are okay hun xx

Daisy lokoing forward to our   xx

Huggies how are things with you hun? xx

Pompey/Dona/Fran/Fraggles/Tobee hope you lovely ladies are all well   xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

having a crap day went to docs got a puncture no one around to help plus blood pressure is low so got to go back thursday     had to get nurse to take me home and wait for BIL to get in so he could sort it so that £50 i could do without


----------



## Susan01

Hippy - have you picked a present yet?

Tama - not feeling too bad thanks, but definitely uncomfortable!   having a pee is more difficult than usual...

Shemonkey - I thought I was going to join you this morning - woke up with a really sore neck and shoulder, to add to the sciatica and sore tummy. Thankfully it eased up pretty quickly. How are you feeling? Have you got rid of the ear infection yet?

Kitten - it must be nice to be planning a holiday. Where's Salou?

Tama - I bet you'll be so pleased to have the house finished. It will make such a difference to see the plastering all done.

AFM - off for another scan tomorrow, which is keeping me calm. It's pretty tough having 3 trips this week which each involve a 3 hour drive, but hopefully it will be worth it!

DM


----------



## HippyChicky

good luck tomorrow Susan.

Think I'll have a slow wander in town tomorrow to look for some anniversary pressie ideas.


----------



## Tama

Good Luck tomorrow Susan    The plastering is all done, one bit that I'm not happy with but think it's too late now! I have some of half term off so looking forward to that   xx

Hippy a nice day shopping sounds lovely   xx


----------



## Guest

Good luck today Susan 

hi everyone 

xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Good luck for your scan Susan, hope your follies are still doing well     

Morning everyone


----------



## Arnie

Morning all! 
Susan, good luck with your scan today. they might give you a date for EC, eeeeek!!!!
Shemonkey, have been thinking that maybe you need to ring ARGC to get an appointment just in case they have a really long waiting list.  You can always cancel if you decide not to go ahead with more tx but imagine how frustrated you'll be if you it gets to the new year and you decide to go again and theres a 3 month waiting list for the initial appointment!!! There'll be gnashing of teeth and pulling of fur out!!!
Hi Pompeydoodledandy, are you knackered and willing to let any old drunk off the street look after the twins yet?!!!     Sorry if baby talk not allowed either but cant be ar*ed to go over to other thread at moment!    hippy, dont overdo it today, your ovaries are probably still really enlarged   
Tama, cant think what big towns might be near you .... hmmmm, Norwich? or am I in totally the wrong area?!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Good luck Susan


----------



## Guest

Have started spotting again, here comes another *#$*ing period


----------



## Kitten 80

Shemonkey   you have them very regula have they said why this is


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hey Girls, I have missed you lot, the flippin internet has not been working for three days, its so random I really need to get onto bt about it but hate doing those kind of jobs   

Shemonkey -   tell the af witch to do a runner! She's a right pain in the   . Sorry you are having a rough time of it   don't lose confidence in yourself you are a lovely ff   

Susan - Hope your scan went well today and your folllies are looking good, not long til ec now hon   

Hippy - How you doing today?

Kitten -   Hope youre o.k keep nibbling on thiose biccies

Pompey - How are you and the girls today? Love your piccies on **   

Daisy - Hi hon, I'm o.k thanks for asking, it was dh's birthday yesterday so we had alot of socialising to do so today we are both still not dressed and blobbing about the house lol   How are you?

Huggies - How are you honey?

Tama - Your house sounds like its really taking shape now, how are you getting on with the reeboks have you got a bum like kate moss yet? My [email protected] looks more llike ann widecombs at the mo   

DM - Sorry you had a rubbish day yesterday hope you arn't feeling too ill from the low blood pressure   

Arnie - Whats next on your wedding list of things to do? 

Right off to do more slobbing and eating


----------



## Kitten 80

I will do   , hope your ok bee


----------



## daisy22

Hi girls!!

Hi shemonkey, hows your neck doing- hope its feeling better   . Sorry about Af hun   

Hi Susan, its pants that you have to drive such a long way! I hadn't realised. Good luck for your scan today!!   

Hi toobee, its good to have a pyjama day!!! Am still in my pj's but am on nights from tonight - so thats my excuse!! LOL!!!


Hi Kitten, your holiday sounds lovely.

Hi Arnie, how are the wedding plans going- are you getting there now!!

Hi Tama, was lovely to chat to you last night! maybe you should consider being a wedding planner- bet there are loads of ladies who'd love your help!!!

Hi Pompey, how are you and the girls doing?

Hi hippy, oh fluttering sensations sound promising!!  


Hi DM, sorry your feeling so rough and had such an awful day yesterday- hope today is better for you.   

  to anyone i missed!!


AFM, not much to report here!! All very boring I'm afraid!!!


----------



## Susan01

Well ..... I'm now up to about 21 follies, kind of lost count after a while, between 14 and 21mm. The dr was pretty sure it didn't look like hyper stimulation, but they took a blood test anyway. So now I'm down to 2 powders tonight, 1 tomorrow, back in on Friday and probably ec on Monday. I think I need a lie down now!

 to everyone, and I'll try to catch up with you all properly later.


----------



## Kitten 80

Ec soon


----------



## PompeyD

That's great Susan     good that they're checking your bloods too. Hope you had a nice lie down


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, you take it easy, amazing how a change in menopur dose can do this to you, good luck

AFM I had a slow walk into town but my legs felt like they wouldn't last much longer, i just about managed to put one foot in front of the other. Have slept this afternoon as I can bearly keep my eyes open and I'm feeling crampy and nauseous, bit dizzy as well.


----------



## Guest

Well done Susan xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hippy -    Bless you hope the rest does you the world of good, maybe it was just a little too much to do too soon, take care    

Susan - Wowee what a bumper crop well done that women! Take care hon and here's to ec on mon   

Daisy - I hope your night shifts go o.k and you enjoyed your p.j day


----------



## Susan01

Thank everyone - it's so great to get the support from you guys.  

 Hippy - hope you've come round a bit. I'm still    at the difference that extra powder made.

Tobe - our internet connection is really annoying too, and after one failed attempt to get it sorted with an indian call centre, I've not plucked up the courage to phone again. Although now worked out it's probably a dicky modem.

Well, I've offered to cook dinner tonight, having been a bit useless for the last few days, so I'd better not keep dh waiting.


----------



## Huggies

Susan - great news on those follies girl, sounding fab.  Good luck for Friday        

Shemonkey - sorry the    returned     - sending big hugs your way    

Hippy - be careful you are not doing too much but hope you have had the rest you need    

Tama - glad you are getting some of half term off, I am counting down to our next public holiday at Thanksgiving!!! xxxx


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey, so sorry sweetie. It really is sh*t      xxx

Susan well done hun, you have an amazing crop of follies     Good luck for Friday   xxx

Hippy things are looking good hun    xxx

Good luck Kitten   xxx

Tobee how are you hun? I'm sure your bottom is nothing like mine   I have to say I haven't had the reeboks on today but will have them on again tomorrow, maybe by 2013 I'll have a Kate Moss bottom. But you know what I'd rather be pg and round    xx

Pompey glad all is well with you and the girls   Please you are getting some sleep too xxx

Daisy it was lovely to talk to you last night   Hope your chest is feeling better today xxx

Huggies has it turned cold with you in Boston? It is   here already   Hope you are feeling okay and things are going well   xxx

Arnie how are you hun bee? How are the wedding plans? xxx

Dona/Fraggles/Fran hope you ladies are okay xxx


----------



## Guest

Why why why why why does nothing good ever happen for me  god I've turned into such a self pitying old hag.... 

How is everyone tonight? Hope you're less stressed about wediing stuff Arnie and hope you're looking after yourselves Hippy and Susan 

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks peeps


----------



## Susan01

Oh Shemonkey     I think we all fall into self pity sometimes, especially when things aren't going our way    You're just human - and definitely not a hag.


----------



## Kitten 80

No not a hag at all


----------



## Guest

Hmmm maybe a miserable crabby old crow then?! Xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Huggies, I'm not overdoing it I promise, what is usually a 15 min walk into town took me almost 45 mins today. Going to have a lazy day at home tomorrow, them meeting up with a work colleague for a coffee on Friday afternoon to catch up on the gossip.

*hugs* Shemonkey, you are not a miserable crabby old


----------



## Kitten 80

I think your a sweet young woman that i love very much i hate reading that your upset (((hugs)))


----------



## Guest

Can't even be **** ed to find suitable smileys anymore   off to osteo again tomorrow and if he can't fix me Im gonna chop my arm off!!! How much longer till you test hippy? Xxx


----------



## Guest

Aw thanks kitten, and I think you're gorgeous  xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey        not even thinking about test day yet (it's next Wednesday)


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you


----------



## Guest

Ah ok shhhhhhh!! Xxx


----------



## Arnie

Shemonkey, think you should give the osteo more than two trys before you resort to amputation!   Its a real ar&shole that af is showing up again and not surprisng that youre feeling down at the moment, you've had a real run of bad luck and its about due to change    
Hippy, hope you do really rest up tomorrow, does sound like you overdid it today.   
Susan that sounds fantastic.  Now its really important that you rest and drink plenty with that many follies.
Had quite a good day, went for a really long walk with BF and we're both absolutely knackered whereas alfie is still full of beans   
hope everyone else has had a good day.  its been lovely and sunny despite being very cold!!! xx


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey as the others have said you are wonderful. I hate that this is happening to you   Please don't cut off your arm think Arnie is right you need to give it a few more goes   I am not sure why these things happen and I hate the saying what doesn't kill us makes us stronger but you are a wonderful, strong woman and your luck has to change soon     xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Shemonkey


----------



## Guest

God I feel luke I constNtly need propping up, I'm not really a basket case!! Well maybe a little bit  xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Shemonkey -


----------



## daisy22

LOL!! You'll feel a whole lot worse if you do cut off your arm shemonkey!!!    

Your not a crabby crow- your a lovely person who has had a rubbish year! Its not surprising your feeling so low- anyone would. We are all here for you- it would be a rubbish thread if we only supported each other in the good times. I wish we all lived closer so we could meet up in person and have real hugs! But I'll just have to send you a cyber hug for now!!         

Dont give up on the osteo- please give it chance to work   



Susan, those follies sound fab!!! Lots of luck for Monday hun!!!   



Kitten, good luck for tomorow hun!   


Tama, was lovely to chat to you last night- will always be here for you hun   


Hippy ........


   



Pompey, glad you had a nice day with the girls and your friend!

Arnie, Are you getting excited yet?

AFM, well I'm on nights as you can see- have eatan way too much chocolate and now feel a bit sick!!!


----------



## Arnie

Shemonkey, do you think if you cut your arm off you'd run round in circles?!!    Hope it goes well at the osteo today.  You're bound to start feeling an improvement soon i'm sure and once you dont feel so physically sh&gged you're bound to feel happier! Its difficult to be chirpy when you're in constant pain so dont give yourself a hard time. As long as you need propping up, we're going to be here     
Daisy, sort of getting excited as does appear to be coming together (I hope!)    although we're bound to have forgotten something. Dont work too hard on nights! Dont know how you do it, i'm so tired at the moment, by 10pm i'm falling asleep.
Hey dippy, are you thinking about test day today?!!! hee hee!!!


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Daisy - Hope you get a nice restful sleep today   we got given a bumper tin of chocccies and dh and I have totally pigged out on them yesterday so feel like a right    

Kitten - Hope everything is going well for you today    

Shemonkey - How are you feeling today hope the osteo can really help   

Tama - Its nearly half term hon have you got anything nice planned?

Arnie - How are you today what have you got planned for the day, anymore wedding arranging?

Pompey - Hope you and the girls have a nice day, its good weather here so I'm gonna go out today and maybe do some xmas shopping   

Susan - Hope your not feeling too achey with all those lovely follies you have, is it just one powder today? 

Hippy - You are doing really well in this 2ww, sending you sticky vibes! are you resting up today?

Well I have a busy day planned as I feel really well, I'm going to go out and do some xmas shopping while I still can and then do the food shop so will be back on later really hope my network stays connected coz really wanna see how you got on today kitten .


----------



## HippyChicky

Just realised that watching Jeremy Kyle make me feel really good about my life   Where do they get these people from  ?

Right going to make a cuppa and get some biscuits and I'll be back........................aarrrgghhhh dead leg, pins and needles.


----------



## PompeyD

Christmas shopping already   

I don't know Hippy but they seem to have an endless supply!


----------



## HippyChicky

Christmas shopping  Shut up !! I haven't even begun to think about what do get my dad for his birthday on Nov 6th.


----------



## Arnie

I'm trying to do small bits today for the wedding, in between working and waiting for the oven repair man to turn up ... we havent had an oven for about 5 months, shows what a cook I am   . So i've written out cheques for buses to move people between venues, want to send final amount for the yurt (with flags, arghhhhhhh!) today, ordered some traditional jelly mouds (a particular request of BF ... such a child!), bid on a Alfie-esque figure hoping will look good on top of cake.  Just need to ring up catering company to see what they suggest to supplement the food we've roped other people in to make and will feel another couple of mini steps towards being ready.  Am contemplating what beauty treatments to go for ... i'm not one for grooming normally but thought maybe eyebrow shaping? any other suggestions?
I agree .... christmas shopping!!!


----------



## Tama

Morning

Just popping on to see if there is any news from Kitten    ?

Pompey I have started my Christmas shopping    I shop through the year for bits and bobs    I love shopping for other people so when I see something I get it in case they don't have it nearer to Christmas. How are you today? xx

Hippy how are you feeling hun? Sticky vibes       xx

Tobee where are you off shopping? I love love love Christmas even if I have no baby or bump again I am going to enjoy it as best I can    No real plans for half term. Will work Monday but hope to have most of the week of, if I can. xxx

Arnie waxing the lady garden is always a good one    Nails and hands - as they always want to take photos of your hands with the wedding bands on. Oh feet are a good one too. I had everything done    xx

Right teacher just came in will be back in a bit .....


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie agree with Tama definitely worth having a manicure   

Tama I'm okay thanks. I always love Christmas and the build up to it, hate shopping when it's busy. Great that I can do it online   

Hippy it's my Dad's birthday in a couple of weeks too, think he'll be getting wine again!


----------



## HippyChicky

Pompey, think I'll be getting my dad wine as well, or maybe a few nice bottle of beer


----------



## Dona-Marie

shemonkey


----------



## Susan01

Arnie - you need more tickers! When is it you're getting married? I love the idea of a yurt, and I'm sure the flags will be perfect (  ) I had a manicure before my wedding, my one and only. To be honest I was a bit underwhelmed by it, and just got irritated not being able to do anything with my hands until the nail varnish dried   . I always go for a facial if I'm having a treat-treatment - I find it so relaxing - just do it a few day's before incase you go red!

Tobe - Good luck with the christmas shopping. And yup, down to just one powder today   Not feeling any more bloated though so hopefully all is well. I just checked back on my response last time, and by the Friday before ec, my biggest follie was still only 14mm!

Hippy and Pompey - it's my Dad's 80th on 11th December (eeek). Haven't a clue what to get him, especially as we don't have much money to spend.

Daisy - hope you're surviving nights.

Tama - hope you enjoy a lovely holiday.

Kitten - looking forward to your news.

DM - hope you're feeling ok.

Shemonkey - it's amazing the way all the bad stuff always seems to come at once   For us it's been dh earning no money, setting up in business with depression, no baby, can't sell the house ..... I so hope things are going to turn around for both of us


----------



## Susan01

Think I'm getting a cold now. Am convinced I'm going to pop-a-follie when I sneeze


----------



## HippyChicky

Hope you're not getting a cold, think it's just the cold weather making our noses run


----------



## Susan01

It was really cold yesterday wasn't it Hippy, my thermometer was on -1 when I set out to work!

Are you having a nice easy day of it? How are those PMA levels?


----------



## HippyChicky

I think it's cold today as well. Not doing much at all today, can't be bothered. Trying hard to keep the PMA going, but daily cramps are making me less positive about it all, had the cramps every day since EC and they are starting to feel more like af cramps. My left ovary has just done a strange twanging sensation and now it aches.


----------



## Dona-Marie

afternoon all 

hope u r all well 

AFM been back to docs blood pressure still alittle low so back on tuesday well dh is at hospital today to have his pre op ready for the 30/11 and dog at vets for her vacs and check over to make sure these tablets r working and not causing any problem so i am going to ave a very sulky dog afterwards has its a blood test and i cant be there has i hate seeing them do it so of course she will play on it when we get back 

  that its a good sign hippy


----------



## Susan01

Hi DM   

Hippy - I'm trying not to put the heating on today, but might have to crack. Definitely time to order some more logs for the woodburner. Cramps could be good signs    .


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, I'm like you wanting to put the heating on, might just put the little heater on instead, or I could just put another jumper on.


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Arnie - Manicure is always a good idea, I went to the clinique counter in Debenhams the week before to get a free makeover then I went to Boots and bought cheaper versions of the makeup to do myself on the day. Have you got someone to do your hair? How are you going to have it? Sounds like yor making great progress with things, what is a yurt?   

Susan - I hope everything turns around for you too beginning with this tx    

Hippy - Glad your having an easy day of it hon your on the count down now,   those pains are your embie snuggling in    

DM - Wow it sounds like youre all getting an mot today hope your pooch isn't too sulky afterwards

Pompey - I hate shopping when its busy too which is why I thought I would crack on with it today and anything I've missed will be internet buys me thinks   I know when Evie gets here the last thing I'm gonna wanna do is xmas shopping, trust me I'm never normally this organised   .

Tama - Been to Matalan and Asda living and got some great buys, really pleased, bought myself a trendy jumper and wooly sarf and gloves too   I love xmas too and can't wait to put the decs up in the house.

Is there anything good on the box tonight?


----------



## HippyChicky

Tobe ~ not sure what's on telly tonight............... just had a look and not much on


----------



## Guest

Idiot abroad's on tonight xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Heating on already


----------



## HippyChicky

Heating on here as well


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, what channel is that on ? and when ?


----------



## Guest

Sky 1 at 9 xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Bugger, I don't have Sky, but no doubt I'll find some cop programme on Sky3 on freeview instead


----------



## Arnie

Think i'll have to put the heating on too in a bit, and strangle Alfie who keeps barking at nothing   
Think I must have left my mobile at work cos cant find it anywhere, a real pain, hate being without it!!   
Hippy, those cramps are probably just your body settling down after all that messing around .... either that or your embies settling in!!!    
tobee, was thinking of going for a bit of a makeover at the Benefit counter and will probably go for the manicure as well. A yurt is a little round tent thingy.  The one thing i have sorted out is my hair, got appointment at 1.30 on THE DAY but still meant to book in a trial.
Susan, when are you up for EC?


----------



## Fran74

Shemonkey, that is very funny. Loved last week's. He really reminds me of a friend of ours who lives down the road.


----------



## Guest

Aaaaarrrrrgggghhhh I can't take the pain anymore


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Shemonkey - Wish you wern't in so much pain    Are you off work at the mo?   Have you had a massage at all or would it be too painful   Hope today is a better day for you.

Arnie - Benefit makeup is fab too, I find I always did the same thing day in day out with my makeup (kept it very simple) so it was nice to see how someone else could do it, the one thing I use now is foundation never used to bother before and a kind of shiny blush/bronzer on the cheeks (you can get a good one from the bodyshop, it is in four different tones in a square clear box but the makeup is in waves. Anyway babbling on again, have a good day hon


----------



## PompeyD

Shemonkey how's the pain this morning? Can you get stronger painkillers for it?


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, I wish I could wave a magic wand and magic away your pain


----------



## Huggies

shemonkey - are you feeling any better today??      really hope this pain starts to ease for you soon   

Hippy - how are you feeling?  You have done really well so far, just take the rest you need and listen to that body of yours        

Susan - hope the scan went well today and you get your date for EC!!!!      

Tama - how are you doing?  Any nice plans for the weekend? xxx


----------



## Susan01

Shemonkey - how are you doing?   

Hippy -            

Hiya Huggies and Pompey, hope you're ok.


AFM, just back from final scan, so back to 2 powders tonight, trigger tomorrow (just half like you Daisy), and EC at 10.15 on Monday.  The amusing moment was when the trainee doctor got his first look at my rh follies and exclaimed 'That's HUGE!' and then looked very sheepish. At least I was able to laugh. Anyway largest follie up to 23mm, some of them sound like they've shrunk, and I'm sure he counted 24. Just so hoping they have some good eggs in 'em (guess there's always something to worry about...).


----------



## Huggies

WOW Susan         that is so funny about your HUGE egg!!!  Great news that you can get trigger tomorrow night and then be all set for EC on Monday, I have a feeling they might find one or two eggs in there!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

So sorry susan didn't realise you had a scan today, good news about follies and good luck for Monday xxx


----------



## Susan01

I m finding it difficult keeping up with all my scans, never mind anyone else Shemonkey! How are you feeling today? Any improvement?


----------



## Guest

Im ok xxx


----------



## Susan01

but not your usual chatty self yet


----------



## Susan01

Oh, meant to say Shemonkey - was so desperate for the loo on my way in this morning I had to stop off in quiet gateway and hop over the gate into the field for a pee   .


----------



## Guest

well done!!!! Bit frosty out this morning though!! Xxx


----------



## Tama

Afternoon

Sorry day from hell today so haven't had a moment to log on to FF!

Susan glad your scan went well hun. Everything sounds like it is going very well    I am sure you are going to get a lovely crop of eggies   xx

Shemonkey how are you today sweetie? How is the pain? Hope it is better    xx

Hippy how are you feeling hun? Hope you are resting up xx

Huggies we have dh's parents coming for the weekend but really I could do without it. The house is upside down due to all the work we are having and I just feel like a weekend on the sofa but now have to rush about cleaning and then trying to think of something to cook - dh's mum doesn't eat much so hard to please her! Sorry sound like a right old cow today but just fed up. How are you sweetie? Do you have any nice plans? xx

Daisy hope you are not having to work over the weekend. Do you have anything nice planned? xx

Arnie how are the wedding plans coming along hun? xx

Pompey hope you are okay hun xx

Hope all is well with you Kitten xx

Tobee hope you have something nice planned for the weekend hun xx

Dona/Fran/Fraggles hope you are all okay   xx


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Susan, that sounds like a great crop or follies you've got there! Good news that you're nearly at the end of the injections. How do you think DH is finding tx this time or are you trying not to talk to him about it in case it stressing him out?
Tobee, have had a Benefit makeover before and really liked what they did.  I dont usually wear foundation either so hoping they can give me some hints on applying that.
Hi Tama, is it right that you dont think DH's parents like you?  and you have to entertain them all weekend   
~Shemonkey, really sorry to hear you're still really suffering with the pain, was hoping that the osteo would have made things a little better by now.  I bet all the stress you've been under is making it worse    
No wedding planning for me today as i've been on site, tried to take it really easy but by 2pm was in agony, really worried i'd done some damage, however, when I got home and had a wee the pain miraculously went off so rather embarrassingly just think its cos I needed a pee


----------



## HippyChicky

How are you feeling about it all this time Susan ?


----------



## Tama

Evening Arnie, glad the pain has gone   I was like that yesterday, held it sooo long I almost pee'd my pants when I got home   Yep you got it! Dh's mother doesn't like me, not sure about his dad! I love to cook and have a few glasses of wine MIL however doesn't like anything 'fancy' - she didn't know what an avocado was   and doesn't drink! So I have to rush about cleaning the house and washing sheets, think of some bland food to cook and then talk about TV shows all weekend! JOY! NOT! - God I sound bitter but you know what I am   xxx


----------



## Arnie

Well Tama, remember its your house and if you want to have a drink i would definitely recommend one (or three) this weekend! xx


----------



## Tama

Don't you worry about that Arnie I have a large bottle of gin in the fridge and a wine cupboard ready to ease me over the weekend   How are you feeling about the wedding? What date is it? xx


----------



## Susan01

Tama - poor you! It sounds like you've got a great weekend ahead of you.

Arnie - so far DH is coping pretty well. He's been looking after me, and I'm not feeling I need to avoid the subject. He even joked that he thought his chaps would be over-faced by all those eggs that might be waiting for them   . 

AFM - it all seems a bit unreal, but I'm feeling quietly positive (sh, don't tell anyone). Although i'm getting to the stage of being so uncomfortable that I'm looking forward to getting all those eggs out! Unfortunately I have a sneaking suspicion that I'll be even more uncomfortable after ec   

How was your day Hippy? Hope you're keeping up your PMA!


----------



## Arnie

Thats good news Susan, really really hope this is the last time you and DH have to go through this ... well at least til you try for a sibling or three!    
Tama, sounds like you've got the emergency booze in place, phew! Getting married a week tomorrow, gulp!!!!! Feel surprisingly calm at the moment but thats bound to change!     BF has just rung to say there's some cava on special offer at Sainsburys so it looks like our poor guests wont be getting the best champagne afterall!


----------



## HippyChicky

PMA is vanishing, cramps are feeling more like af is on her way.

And I don't want to go back to work next week, i met up with 2 of my work colleagues this afternoon for a cuppa and a gossip and they say the office is no longer what is used to be before the merger, some clients aren't happy either with everything that has gone on. Guess I'll just have to grin and bear it for now, I just don't need any stress next week but I know the minute I walk through the door on Monday the work will be pushed at me because apparantly the person I asked to do one VAT return for me has done bugger all with it while I've been off.


----------



## Tama

Whoop whoop Arnie OMG new Saturday   I'm sure everything will be great. Nothin wrong with cava hun most people can't tell the difference! Get the catering staff to put napkins around the bottles no one will know   You'll have to post some photos on ** for us   xx

Susan I have everything crossed for you hun. Really hope you don't have to ever do this again - wouldn't wish it on anyone   x

Hippy   Sending you a tone of PMA sweetie    Sorry about work hope it isn't too bad for you   xx


----------



## Guest

hippy xxx

just had huge row with OH about money, we're only bringing home just under a grand a month between us .... really not sure how much I can take tbh, the osteo said my shoulder/neck is screwed and he can fix it but it'll take months and I'm never gonna get my baby, just what's the bloody point really? 

Might get ******.


----------



## Tama

Oh Shemonkey      You WILL get your baby        Hope your neck/shoulder get better over the coming weeks   xx


----------



## Susan01

Hippy.    2ww.

 Shemonkey. It does sound like everything's hitting you at once. I wish I could say something like things really will get better, but I know that just sounds trite.

Wow Arnie - I didn't realise it was SO soon! I think it sounds like you'll have a great day.


----------



## daisy22

Evening girls!!!

Hi shemonkey, your having a rubbish time at the minute- sending you lots of love and hugs                  

Hi susan, those follies sound fab!! I have to say it did feel better for me after EC!! Thought i was gonna POP!!   . good luck with the trigger!!   

Hi arnie, I had some gel nails when I got married as my nails were (still are!!) awful from work!! they were a bit more expensive but were virtually damage proof and lasted for 3 weeks! Eyebrows are a good idea too!!! Really excited for you!!

Hi Hippy, its the 2ww gemlins kicking in!! They always hit about now!! lots of people get cramps with a BFP- me included!! Why dont you go to your GP and get signed off for next week? (if you have been on AL this week you can self certify for a week anyway). Dont go into work- you need to be chilled and relax and it sounds like its gonna be mega stressful. Always take the path of least regret!! 


    



Hi Tama, So glad ypu have a scret supply of gin and wine- it sounds like your gonna need it!! LOL!! Hope its not too bad!


Hi huggies, pompey, toobee, fran, fraggles and DM.


AFM, really looking forward to my fish and chips in a bit. Dh and I are going wardrobe shopping tomorow and then an uniterupted evening of strictly folloewd by x factor!!!


----------



## Arnie

hippy, have to say that the only thing i did different this last time was avoided stress as much as possible, not sure if it made any difference but really try not to let work get to you     Its perfectly natural for pma to take a dive, it always does and as everyone says, af pains mean nothing     
Shemonkey, the only time BF and i row is over money, its a b&tch! It really does seem like you're getting sh&t thrown at you from every direction at the moment.     dont know what to say.  However much pain you are in now, your shoulder will get better, just keep reminding yourself that. And sure you send income would improve, so your financial stresses wont last forever   , still no luck at selling the business? i think getting drunk is a good idea.    Not surprised the thought of getting a baby seems so far away at the moment, your energy reserves must be so low   with everything else going on.  all will seem better in a months time and then maybe you'll be ready to plan where you go from here.
Tama, gulp ... catering staff?!!! Guess you must mean whoever volunteers on the day    
Well, we're having pizza, am sooooooooo hungry


----------



## Guest

OH has grunted a few words so think he's slowly stopping sulking, it was all because I wanted to get my hair cut tomorrow and we can't afford it  

Anyway just want to say I'm sorry to be so self pitying, it's not fair on everyone, just feel in constant pain, am on, am skint, OH is really worried about his cousin and is saying he hates his life, wants me to get pregnant etc etc. Have thought about cancelling my FF so can't post such rubbish anymore but think Arniee right and everything will seem much better soon, in the mean time will keep it zipped and stop feeling so damn sorry for myself.... I know I'm stronger than that, my strength just seems to have gone AWOL for the time being.... sorry everyone xxxx


----------



## PompeyD

No need to apologise Shemonkey we're all here for you     

Susan great news on the scan    

Have a good weekend all x


----------



## Susan01

Shemonkey - glad that OH's sulk levels are dropping. I get my hair done by the Toni and Guy trainee for £10. Money, who needs money   . And don't you dare cancel your FF - we couldn't do it without you.

Off to bed. This time tomorrow I'll be doing my trigger!


----------



## Kitten 80

I just welled up reading your posts shemokey you will get your lucky brake my dh was going to leave me a few years back because he thought i would be better off with someone eles so i would have no money problems and get pg he blamed himself but we had a talk and it all worked out so it will for you i no it i will always be here for you.

now arnie how exciting eeeeep i had spray on nails


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey sometimes everything can seem too much and I really wish I could help in some small way   I hope and pray on a daily basis that things will get better for you. I know I've not had a third cycle (yet) but do know how hard it is please don't ever think of leaving or that you can't post how you feel. We are all here for you as you are here for all of us. You are an amazing FF always posting kind words for others even when you are going through such a hard time   Life really can be cruel and you have to give yourself a break and not be so hard on yourself. Take it from me - YOU ARE AMAZING, KIND AND CARING     I have not idea what is around the next corner but I pray it is good things for you        xxxx


----------



## Arnie

Glad OH is coming round Shemonkey    with everything and OH's cousin no wonder life seems pretty sh&t at the moment. Try and keep it zipped if you think it will help but dont do it for our sakes cos we'd rather you offloaded on here if it helps in even the slightest way.  Chin up chicken


----------



## Susan01

All very quiet. I guess everyone must be having exciting weekends .... I'm cooking chicken soup


----------



## Guest

Thanks lovelies you're all wonderful  am able to take mh codeine and diazepam today cos not working so feeling lovely right now  

Hope things are ok with the in laws Tama... I'd be tempted to slip some extra chilli into mils dinner, hee hee  

one week to go Arnie, woo hoo it's all very exciting and romantic  not really a make up girl but I do love benefit stuff, am sure you'll look beautiful whatever you do and BF will be very proud 

Hippy, you ok honey? How are you feeling? This is the hardest part of the 2ww, when you're so nearly there, stay strong and remember soooo many women think AF is coming and then get bfps! You had 2 amazing embies so every chance it's worked 

good luck with your trigger tonight Susan! Don't think you need to worry about not getting any eggs!! Hopefully you'll get a bumper crop og embies too and enough for some frosties too 

hi Huggies, Bee, Daisy, fran, fraggles, kitten 

sorry for lack of personals am posting on phone as easier at the mo with shoulder 

forgot to say the other day, saw a different osteo the other day as they deal with different areas and he is the muscular osteo or something, anyway omg he was absolutely gorgeous and had to strip down to my bra and knickers.. was sooo embarrised!!!! Wouldn't have minded if he was a munter!!! Then I had to turn my back to him and slowly touch my toes and all I could think was CELLULITE and my **** sticking up in his face aaarrrrgggghhh!!!!! Hahaha!!!

Xxx


----------



## Guest

Enjoy your chicken soup Susan, love homemade soups, OH has been picking quince from his nans garden to make jelly   xxx


----------



## Guest

Have always wanted to stay in the ice hotel it looks amazing  Am watching a programme about it not just being very random  xxx


----------



## Susan01

Mmm, quince jelly sounds good too. I know a few people who've been to the Ice Hotel, although I think I prefer my roaring log fires! Would love to see the Northern Lights though one day.

Don't know quite what to do with myself today   . At the moment I'm waiting for DH to get back from work and bring some eggs so I can do some baking.


----------



## Guest

Haven't you got enough eggs?!! Sorry rubbish joke   could just eat some lemon drizzle cake and a nice cuppa, yum   xxx


----------



## Susan01

Shemonkey - I did think that as I wrote it and chuckled. 

We're going to do Donuts today - team effort, I make the dough and DH deep fries them.


----------



## Guest

Mmm yum I like cinnamon donuts  really fancy fish & chips too   xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

yum doughnuts starting my xmas cake next week should be fun never made one before not sure if to ice and decorate it though 

the ice hotel looks nice but its too bloody cold for me and i dont fancy sleeping with reindeer bedding poor ruldoph


----------



## Guest

Really fancy cake now, just been to cupboard and found some crusty old oatcakes and a tin of tomato soup  think I need to go shopping too!! Did find some White choc though that I think OH might have hidden that'll have to do, very healthy nutritous lunch hee hee!! Xxx


----------



## Arnie

Will you lot stop talking about food, i'm waiting for BF to get home with a cooked chicken ... and a couple of crates of cava   
So picked up wedding dress today and hair accessories i ordered on internet have arrived and 4 more people have cancelled (hurrah, our hugely overcrowded party is not so crowded    ) Texted hairdresser about trying to squeeze in a hair trial but still havent bought plates, serviettes, etc.  oooh, chicken has arrived, be back in a bit! xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Don't like Christmas cake, have sultana phobia aarrgghh!!


----------



## Guest

Bloody hell fancy cooked chicken now, and cava!!! Can never have too many people at a party Arnie, hope nobody else cancels on you! Xxx


----------



## Guest

Where's everyone gone this afternoon? I'm all relaxed and chilled, OH is out, may have to do the housework if nobody to talk to, or have a sleep!! OH has given me the task of hunting down his favourite t shirt that he wants to wear to party tonight, don't know why he thinks I might know where it is   Really want to go for a run but still off limits


----------



## HippyChicky

Afternoon ladies 

Glad the painkillers are easing your pain Shemonkey. Don't do any housework as that could aggravate the pain more.

AFM hardly slept last night thinking about work, was af on here way (had bad cramps last night), hubby coming to bed stinking of madras curry made me want to be sick. Just trying to take it easy today, to be honest I have no energy to do anything.


----------



## Guest

I would really consider staying away from work hippy, sometimes you have to be selfish and just think sod it I'm more important than whatever is going on at work, it's only a few more days and I'm sure they can manage without you  This is more important than anything, you wouldn't want to go back to work and then have any regrets if you get stressed  having said all that I've been incredoubly chilled and stupidly stressed on my 2wws and it's made no difference whatsoever but you have to take the path of least regret for you  I can't see how it can't have worked though with such great embies  also I remember Arnie texting me absolutely convinced that the witch was on her way!! Xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

You'll all have to tell me stop whinging, I said to hubby this morning that i wish there was a better sign to tell you if it's worked or not, like your belly button changing colour.


----------



## Guest

Not whinging at all hippy, the 2ww is torture  Its a cruel cruel thing that pg symptoms and af symptoms are the same but stay strong and keep the faith, every chance it's worked! Do feel for you going through it ugh it's horrible  xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey









On a brighter note I think we are another step closer towards getting our bathroom done (remember me telling you all about the stupid extortionate quote of £6500 we got from one place), went to a plumbers merchants this morning and we've got a very good quote, the whole lot include our plumber should cost no more that £4500.


----------



## Guest

That sounds good! We were very very lucky when we got ours done as have good friends, we know a plumber who got everything at cost, the owner of a tile merchant and a tiler and got the whole thing done for 2 grand, wish I could send them your way!! Love our bathroom it's massive with sunken bath  it's bigger than our front room though which is tiny   do you have lots of things to distract you for the next few days? Stay away from google though!! Xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Girls

Just to let you know that I was going to tidy up a few of the threads on here.

Sorry I have lapsed resently in keeping completely up to date with what has been happening on here resently http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/embarrassed.gif 
There has been a lot of cycle and PG chatter on the threads resently and as this is an inbetweenies board, all PG chatter needs to take place on the PG boards and cycle chatter on the relivant cycle chatter thread.

As I know that you girls have developed a tight friendship, so what I was going to do was merge all of them together (I know that there are a few of you that post over a couple, so no need for that now [img alt=;D]http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/grin.gif ) and keep you on this board.
However this does also mean that the PG and cycle chatter on this new thread needs to be kept to a very minimum ie hope X is going alright and a short reply in your answer will be OK







but no full in's and out's please

I hope you can understand the reasons for doing this. 
I will add the relevant thread shortcuts on this post in a bit and will hopefully have it all sorted by the end of this weekend.

Many Thanks


----------



## Guest

Hi Shelley am on iPhone so can't read all of your post very well but hope we've not been doing anything we shouldn't?  xxx


----------



## Shellebell

nothing too naughty hun   it's just I hadnt commented/sorted it earlier


----------



## Shellebell

So here is the link for the new thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249214.0

Here are some other threads that may be of use for your cycle/pg chatter

Bun in the oven board, which has lots of different chatter threads for you to join including trimester threads to meet other girls at the same stage as you
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

Cycle Buddy board, just pick which month you are cycling in
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

Ladies in waiting/2WW chatter, really handy board to vent during the most nutty time of your cycle
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0


----------

